# حدث في مثل هذا اليوم



## amjad-ri (28 أغسطس 2008)

1.يناير .5 يناير

2 يناير . 6 يناير 

3 يناير . 7 يناير

4يناير . 8 يناير

9 يناير . 10 يناير


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة حلووووووووووووووووة كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## amjad-ri (28 أغسطس 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> فكرة حلووووووووووووووووة كتير
> ربنا يباركك



*شكرا لتشجيعك اروجة

نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*مشكور امجد 
على الافكار الجديدة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## amjad-ri (28 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكور امجد
> على الافكار الجديدة
> سلام المسيح*​



*شكرا ليك كليم  

لمرورك و تشجيعك

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## yerigagarin (28 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع روعة يا امجد
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## قلم حر (28 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا , و طالما تستمر بوضع الأحداث , طالما سيبقى الموضوع مثبتا .
على فكره : برأيي الشخصي , لو كان هذا الموضوع يومي ( يعني كل يوم موضوع ) , مع وضع التاريخ من ضمن العنوان هتكون الفائده أعم , و البحث و التصفح أسهل .
يثبت .


----------



## amjad-ri (29 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *موضوع روعة يا امجد
> بارك الله فيك
> *​



*شكرا لمرورك

سلام الرب معك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> جميل جدا , و طالما تستمر بوضع الأحداث , طالما سيبقى الموضوع مثبتا .
> على فكره : برأيي الشخصي , لو كان هذا الموضوع يومي ( يعني كل يوم موضوع ) , مع وضع التاريخ من ضمن العنوان هتكون الفائده أعم , و البحث و التصفح أسهل .
> يثبت .


*
في  الاول شكرا لمرورك  و للتاثبيت

و الثاني  لو عاوزني  اضيف  كل يوم موضوع جديد  وفي نفس التاريخ انا  حعملهة

و في كمان اضيفهة الى الموضوع 
حدث في مثل هذا اليوم
لو عاوز طبعا

شكرا يا استادنة الفاضل قلم حر

سلام الرب معك*​


----------



## قلم حر (29 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *في الاول شكرا لمرورك و للتاثبيت*​
> *و الثاني لو عاوزني اضيف كل يوم موضوع جديد وفي نفس التاريخ انا حعملهة*​
> *و في كمان اضيفهة الى الموضوع *
> *حدث في مثل هذا اليوم*
> ...


جميل جدا .
فكره أجمل ( برأيي ) .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## amjad-ri (29 أغسطس 2008)

*1749
مولد الأديب والشاعر الألماني يوهان فولفغانغ فون غوته ( توفي في 22 مارس 1832 ) في فرانكفورت. درس الحقوق والأدب والفلسفة والطب، وتنقل بين بلدان أوروبا، ولا سيما ألمانيا وفرنسا وإيطاليا. كما درس الاستشراق، واهتم باللغة العربية وآدابها .

1831
اكتشف الكيميائي الفزيائي البريطاني ( ميكائيل فاراداي ) ظاهرة التحريض الكهرومغناطيسي .

1842
وقعت اتفاقية نانكين بريطانيا والصين بعد الحرب التي اندلعت بينها وبين إنجلترا وعرفت باسم حرب الأفيون (1839 - 1842) وانتهت بهزيمة الصين وتوقيع هذه المعاهدة التي استولت فيها بريطانيا على هونغ كونغ، وفتحت الموانئ الصينية أمام البضائع الغربية بضرائب بلغ حدها الأقصى 5% وكذلك نقلت هونغ كونغ للحماية البريطانية ودفعت الصين غرامة كبيرة.

1877
وفاة السياسي والقائد الديني الأمريكي بريهام يونغ (ولد عام 1801) ثاني رئيس لكنيسة طائفة المورمون في الولايات المتحدة التي أسسها القائد الديني جوزيف سميث (1805 - 1844)، وتسمح بتعدد الزوجات بلا حدود وتزوج يونغ 20 امرأة وأنجب 47 طفلاً.

1897
انعقد المؤتمر الصهيوني الأول في مدينة بال بسويسرا وظهرت الحركة الصهيونية بشكل رسمي ومنظم وتقرر في ذلك المؤتمر إقامة دولة يهودية في فلسطين وتم الاتفاق فيه على النقاط التالية :
أ- كسب التأييد الدولي لحق (الشعب ) اليهودي في إقامة وطن قومي في فلسطين .
ب- تشجيع استيطان المزارعين والصُناع اليهود في فلسطين وفقاً لمراحل مناسبة .
ج- تقوية الحس القومي عند اليهود .
د- تنظيم اليهود في جميع أنحاء العالم من خلال إنشاء مؤسسات متنوعة ومتعددة على المستوى العالمي والمحلي .

1898
تم تأسيس شركة "جوديير" للإطارات.

1934
بدأ الزعيم الألماني أدولف هتلر حملة تطهير واسعة في ألمانيا شملت عددا كبيرا من العسكريين والسياسيين الألمان.

1939
أبلغ الزعيم الصهيوني حاييم وايزمان (1874 - 1952) والذي أصبح بعد ذلك أول رئيس للدولة العبرية بعد إعلانها عام 1948 بريطانيا أن المستوطنين اليهود في فلسطين يودون المشاركة في القتال في صفوف قوات الجيش الإنجليزي ضد النازيين الألمان في الحرب العالمية الثانية ومن ثم صارت الكتيبة اليهودية التي شكلوها في إطار الجيش البريطاني خلال الحرب نواة لجيش الاحتلال الإسرائيلي في الأراضي العربية.

1944
قامت قوة أمريكية مكونة من 15 ألف جندي شاركوا في تحرير العاصمة الفرنسية باريس من الاحتلال النازي إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية بتنفيذ مسيرة عسكرية عبر شارع الشانزلزيه في باريس.

1949
فجر الاتحاد السوفياتي أول قنبلة ذرية لينضم إلى السباق النووي مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

1957
أقر الكونغرس الأمريكي قانون الحريات المدنية لعام 1957.

1958
تم افتتاح أكاديمية القوة الجوية الأمريكية.

1946
تم تحديد يوم لإجراء التجربة الأمريكية على القنبلة الذرية في المحيط الهادي.

1966
وفاة الشيخ سيد قطب وهو أحد أعلام الإخوان المسلمين وحُكم عليه بالإعدام وتم تنفيذ الحكم في هذا اليوم.

1967
انعقاد مؤتمر القمة العربي في الخرطوم المعروف باسم "مؤتمر اللاءات الثلاث" ويعني ( لا صلح، لا اعتراف، لا تفاوض )، وقد جاء رداً على الهزيمة في حرب يوليو واحتلال إسرائيل لأراضي سيناء والجولان والضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة.

1982
حدث هجوم على المعبد اليهودي في فيينا وأسفر عن مصرع شخصين ويُعتقد بوقوف حركة "فتح/ المجلس الثوري" برئاسة صبري البنا "أبو نضال (1937 - 2002) وراءه.

1987
وقع اغتيال رسام الكاريكاتير الفلسطيني "ناجي العلي" في لندن ، ولد في قرية الشجرة قضاء الجليل في فلسطين 48، هاجر إثر النكبة عام 1948 إلى لبنان، وعاش جلّ حياته في مخيم عين الحلوة في لبنان، وعمل في الكويت في مجال رسم الكاريكاتير لدى عدة صحف، إلى أن استقر في صحيفة القبس الكويتية وانضم إلى كادرها في لندن، واغتيل هناك على يد مجهول، وتوفي في التاسع والعشرين من أغسطس 1987.

1991
أعلنت جمهورية اوزبكستان استقلالها عن الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق .

1993
أعلن عن استقلال ليتوانيا عن الاتحاد السوفيتي عام 1990 وقد انسحب منها اّخر جندي روسي .

1995
نجاة الرئيس الجورجي إدوارد شيفاردنادزه وزير خارجية الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقًا ( ولد عام 1928 ) من محاولة لاغتياله. 

1997
ارتكاب مجزرة بشعة في الجمهورية الجزائرية، راح ضحيتها نحو 300 شخص معظمهم من النساء والأطفال، وأصيب 120 بجراح، في ظروف غامضة.

2002
أعلن الشيخ عبد الله جاب الله زعيم حركة الإصلاح الوطني الجزائرية أن حركته التي يتزعمها سوف تتزعم المعارضة في البرلمان الجزائري ضد حكومة الأمين العام لجبهة التحرير الوطني علي بن فليس، وأن حركته ستقوم بفضح كل المؤامرات, التي تقوم بها الحكومة الجزائرية على دين الجزائر ولغتها وثوابتها الأصيلة.

2003
وفاة الزعيم الشيعي محمد باقر الحكيم وهو أحد أبرز القادة السياسيين والدينيين في العراق وزعيم المجلس الإسلامي الأعلى للثورة الإسلامية في العراق ، ولد السيد محمد باقر الحكيم عام 1939 في النجف في العراق حيث مرقد الإمام علي بن أبي طالب، ومركز المرجعية الشيعية والحوزة العلمية وكان والده المرجع الشيعي الأعلى الراحل، السيد محسن الطباطبائي الحكيم الذي توفي أوائل السبعينات ، وفي عام 1964 اختير استاذا في علوم القرآن والشريعة والفقة المقارن في كلية أصول الدين وتخرج على يديه الكثير من المختصين في علوم الدين والفقه من أصحاب المذهب الشيعي كما أن له مؤلفات دينية كثيرة منها "الحكم الإسلامي بين النظرية والتطبيق" و"دور الفرد في النظرية الاقتصادية الإسلامية" و"المستشرقون وشبهاتهم حول القرآن" و"حقوق الإنسان من وجهة نظر إسلامية" ، وبعد 23 عاما من العيش منفياً في إيران عاد آية الله محمد باقر الحكيم إلى العراق فاستقبله الآلاف من الشيعة استقبالاً حافلاً .. وبعد أقل من أربعة أشهر من عودته إلى بلاده قتل في انفجار سيارة مفخخة استهدف حياته.



color]*​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> جميل جدا .
> فكره أجمل ( برأيي ) .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .



*ماشي  يا قلم حر  انا  في خدمة المنتدى

شكرا ليك و لتشجيعك

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 أغسطس 2008)

*
1871
ولادة عالم الذرة النيوزلندي آرنست رذر فورد والذي وضع نموذجاً للذرة قال فيه أن الذرة تشبه المجموعة الشمسية ( نواة مركزية يدور حولها على مسافات شاسعة الالكترونات سالبة الشحنة ) وقال أن الذرة معظمها فراغ ( لأن الذرة ليست مصمتة وحجم النواة صغير جدا بالنسبة لحجم الذرة ) وتتركز كتلة الذرة في النواة ( لأن كتلة الالكترونات صغيرة جدا مقارنة بكتلة مكونات النواة من البروتونات والنيوترونات ) وذكر أنه يوجد بالذرة نوعان من الشحنة ( شحنة موجبة بالنواة وشحنات سالبة على الالكترونات وقال أن الذرة متعادلة كهربيا لأن عدد الشحنات الموجبة ( البروتونات ) يساوي عدد الشحنات السالبة ( الالكترونات ) وذكر كذلك أنه تدور الالكترونات حول النواة في مدارات خاصة بينما يرجع ثبات الذرة الى وقوع الالكترونات تحت تأثير قوتين متضادتين في الاتجاه متساويتين في المقدار هما قوة جذب النواة للالكترونات وقوة الطرد المركزي الناشئة عن دوران الالكترونات حول النواة .

1916
- الحكومة الأمريكية تصدر قانون جونز الذي تعد فيه بمنح الفيليبين استقلالها. 
- أعلنت تركيا الحرب ضد رومانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى التي بدات في 1914.

1920
ذكرى ثورة العشرين ضد الإنجليز في العراق

1936
قررت اللجنة العربية العليا استمرار الإضراب العام الشامل في أرض فلسطين. 

1944
إعلان استقلال فيتنام الجنوبية

1946
قامت القوات البريطانية بالإنسحاب من سوريا ولبنان.

1949
- قام الاتحاد السوفيتي بتفجير أول قنبلة نووية دون إعلان ذلك رسميًا. 
- توفي الشاعر اللبناني خليل مطران المولود في لبنان عام 1917م ومل في التاريخ والترجمة ومطران شاعر كبير تضلع في الأدب العربي والفرنسي انتقل إلى مصر وتولى تحرير جريد الأهرام لعدة سنوات وأنشا ( المجلة المصرية ) اليومية ترجم والف الكثير من الكتب والروايات .

1979
ضرب إعصار ديفيد جزيرة دومينيكا فدمره ودمر مزارع الموز التي يرتكز عليها الاقتصاد في هذه الدولة.

1982
- وفاة ناحوم جولدمان مؤسس المؤتمر اليهودي العالمي والذي أعلن أن هدف المؤتمر اليهودي العالمي هو (انتزاع اليهود من جنسياتهم) وعزلهم خلف أسوار الغيتو تمام العزل. وكان ناحوم جولدمان رئيس الوكالة اليهودية والذي كان بن جوريون قد طلب منه مساعدة دولة إسرائيل الوليدة عن طريق توفير مبلغ كبير من المال لها ، وبينما كان جولدمان في طريقه الي نورمبرج لحضور جلسة محاكمة أحد مجرمي النازية طرأت علي رأسه فكرة أن يطلب من الألمان دفع المبلغ المطلوب لدولة إسرائيل علي سبيل التعويض عن جرائمهم التي ارتكبوها بحق اليهود إبان الحرب العالمية وهكذا صارت التعويضات سنة لدفع تهمة العداء للسامية ، التي أضحت شيئا فشيئا من الأكليشيهات الجاهزة التي تصم بها الدوائر الصهيونية من تشاء في ضوء سياسة الابتزاز التي برعت فيها ، وبخاصة بعد نجاحهم في ترسيخ عقدة الذنب لدي الشعوب الأوروبية ! .. وترأس ناحوم جولدمان المنظمة الصهيونية العالمية بين عامي 1956 ـ 1968 وأصدر كتاباً في يونيو 1975 يحمل عنوان: (إسرائيل إلى أين؟) حدد فيه طبيعة الدولة اليهودية.
- أطلق القمر الصناعي كوزموس -1402 وكان يحمل مفاعلا نوويا يحتوي على 50 كغم يوارانيوم -235 وكان الهدف من إطلاقهلإجراء تجارب تتعلق بإجراء مناورات في الفضاء لتغيير حجوم مدارات الأقمار الصناعية وأشكالها.

1984
حدث تحطم طائرة عسكرية أمريكية ومقتل اثنين من أفراد طاقمها.

1987
فشلت القوات الفلبينية الموالية للرئيسة كورازون أكينو في محاولة الانقلاب العسكري في الفلبين وأسفرت المعارك عن سقوط عشرات القتلى وذلك إثر ما حدث في 25 فبراير 1986 حين احتشد الفلبينيون خلف كورازون أكينو لطرد فيرنيناد ماركوس الذي كان اسي لذلك اغتيال بنيغنو أكينو الذي احتشد الملايين في جنازته، والتي اعتبرت المظاهرة الأكبر في تاريخ الفلبين . وقد عُرفت تلك الحركة في الفلبين بسلطة الشعب في تغيير الحكم ، واستمر الشعب الفلبيني بإطلاق كلمة "كفاية" حتى نال أهدافه.

1993
عين رئيس الوزراء روبرت مالفاي رئيساً لجمهورية هاييتي.
*​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 أغسطس 2008)

​
*1876
تم خلع السلطان العثماني مراد الخامس لإصابته بمرض عقلي، وتم تعيين السلطان عبد الحميد بدلاً منه. 

1918
البلاشفة الروس يهاجمون القنصلية البريطانية في مدينة بتروغراد.

1931
فيضان نهر يانغري جيانغ يؤدي إلى مقتل 250 ألف شخص في الصين.

1937
تم تأسيس الشركة الوطنية الفرنسية للسكك الحديدية.

1949
مولد الممثل ريتشارد جير. 

1955
قامت إسرائيل بمذبحة وحشية في مدينة خان يونس الفلسطينية وقتلت عدداً كبيراً من سكانها.

1957
تم إعلان استقلال ماليزيا.

1963
وفاة الرسام الفرنسي جورج براك ( ولد في 1882 ).

1965- تم تدشين الخط الهاتفي الأحمر بين موسكو وواشنطن المخصص لوقت الأزمات الخطيرة. 
- حدث تعديل في نظام مجلس الأمن؛ حيث تم زيادة عدد أعضائه إلى 15 عضوًا، بينهم 10 أعضاء غير دائمين.

1971
ميلاد الملكة رانيا العبدالله زوجة ملك الأردن الملك عبدالله بن الحسين.

1973
وفاة السينمائي الفرنسي جون فورد ( ولد في 1895 )

1982
مغادرة آخر قوافل المقاتلين الفلسطينيين من بيروت عقب الغزو الإسرائيلي. 

1986النحات البريطاني هنري مور ( ولد في 1898 ).

1989
وقعت كل من ليبيا وتشاد على اتفاق ينهي النزاع الحدودي بينمها المستمر منذ 16 عاما على شريط اوزو.

1991
قرغيزيا واوزبكستان تعلنان استقلالها عن الاتحاد السوفييتي بعد أذربيجان التي سبقتهما .

1992
وافق الملك حسين بن طلال على قانون الأحزاب السياسية في الأردن. 

1994
الجيش الجمهوري الايرلندي الذي يطالب بتوحيد ايرلندا يعلن وقف عملياته العسكرية للمرة الأولى منذ 25 عاما.

1996
الكسندر ليبيد أمين عام مجلس الأمن الروسي يعلن التواصل إلى اتفاق ينهي الحرب في الشيشان ويؤجل حسم مسألة وضع الجمهورية القوقازية إلى 31 كانون الأول 2001 أدى النزاع إلى مقتل 40 ألفا وجرح مئة ألف خلال 21 شهرا.

1997
مصرع الأميرة ديانا في حادث سيارة مع صديقها المصري محمد الفايد في نفق ألما في فرنسا ، وعرض حينها المليونير المصري الأصل البريطاني الجنسية والد محمد الفايد بعد الحادث مكآفات مالية لمن يقدم اي معلومات تثبت صحة زعمه ان العائلة المالكة البريطانية أرادت منع ديانا من الزواج بدودي لانه مسلم وأن المخابرات البريطانية والامريكية دبرت مؤامرة لقتلهما ، ونفت الحكومتان الأمريكية والبريطانية مرارا أي تورط في الحادث كما أنحى تحقيق فرنسي رسمي باللائمة على السائق هنري بول الذي قال المحققون انه قاد السيارة بسرعة شديدة وهو تحت تأثير الخمر.

​*


----------



## amjad-ri (1 سبتمبر 2008)

​
*813
تسلم الخليفة العباسي المأمون بن هارون الرشيد ( ولد عام 786 ) الخلافة بعد قتله لأخيه الأمين ودخوله إلى بغداد وكان المأمون قد قتل أخاه الأمين بسبب أطماعه في السلطة ليصبح سابع الخلفاء العباسيين.

1635
توفي مؤسس المسرح الاسباني وهو الشاعر والمسرحي ( لوبا دوفيغا ) والذي تجاوزت مسرحياته الخمسمائة مسرحية.

1770
ولد الفيلسوف الألماني فردريك هيجل صاحب المدرسة الفلسفية المعروفة ( توفي عام 1831) وأسس أصول ما يعرف بـ«المفهوم الفلسفي للعالم» وهذه الاَُصول عبارة عن:
1. حركة التطور: ويراد بها: أنّ المادة وكلّ ما في الكون، من أصغر أجزائه إلى أعظمها في حالة تبدّل وتغيّر مستمرين.
2. تناقضات التطور: ويراد به: أنّ جميع ما يحصل في الكون من تبدل وتغير وتكامل، ينشأ نتيجة لصراع داخلي في جوهر الاَشياء بين جانب السلب وجانب الاِثبات، ثمّ يتمخض عن هذا الصراع شيء ثالث، هو الصورة المتكاملة للشيء.
3. قفزات التطور: أو انتقال التبدلات الكمية إلى النوعية، ويراد بها أنّ التغيرات التدريجية في الكم، ستوَول إلى تبدل فجائي آني تحصل على إثره كيفية جديدة للمادة.
4. الارتباط العام: أو العلاقات المتبادلة بين الظواهر الطبيعية، ويراد به انّ الطبيعة شيء واحد متماسك، ترتبط فيه الاَشياء فيما بينها ارتباطاً عضوياً وثيقاً.
وفريدريك هيجل هو واضع نظام الديالكتيك في فهم التاريخ والذي أسهم في نشوء نظريات الماركسية، والوجودية، والوضعية، والفلسفة التحليلية.

1776هزم البريطانيون الأمريكيين في معركة "لونج آيلاند".

1789
أصدرت الجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية الإعلان الأول لحقوق الإنسان والمواطن. 

1883
حدث فيضان في اندونيسيا وتسبب في مقتل ما يقرب من 36,000 نسمة. 

1896
خسرت زنجبار الحرب أمام إنجلترا في حرب لم تستغرق أكثر من 38 دقيقة .

1908
ولادة الرئيس ليندون جونسون الرئيس السادس والثلاثين للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، ولد في تكساس وكان عضواً في الحزب الديمقراطي وعضواً في الكونغرس من 1946 إلى 1961 ونائباً للرئيس كنيدي من 1961 وحتى 1963 ومن ثم صار رئيساً للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من 1963 إلى 1973 ومات يوم 22 يناير 1973 ودفع جونسون بالمزيد من الجنود الأميركيين والشعب الفيتنامي إلى الموت من خلال تأجيجه لنار الحرب مع فيتنام بتعمد إغراق سفينة امريكية ومن ثم إلصاق تهمة إغراقها بالثوار الفيتناميين وعرفت هذه بفضيحة ( خليج تونكين ) وجعل ذلك ذريعة لشن هجوم كاسح على فيتنام ، ومن ثم قام بتوسيع الحرب وتعظيم الأزمة لتشمل كمبوديا ، كما وقف خلف إسرائيل في حرب 1967 والعدوان الثلاثي على مصر وهو الذي عرف بمناصرته لليهود ولدولتهم الباغية منذ كان عضواً في الكونغرس الأمريكي.

1910
مولد الأم تيريسا وهي الراهبة التبشيرية صاحبة الأعمال الخيرية ، اسمها الحقيقي أجنيس بوياكسهيو، وهي ابنة لتاجر ألباني وترعرت وسط عائلة كاثوليكية محافظة ثم غادرت بيت أهلها وهي في السابعة عشرة من عمرها وانتسبت الى دار راهبات عذراء لوريتو في إيرلندا وفي عام 1928 سافرت للمرة الأولى الى الهند واستقرت في منطقة دارجيلينغ لتبدأ سنوات من العمل الخيري التبشيري فهذه الراهبة الألبانية أفنت حياتها تطعم الجوعى وتضمد الجرحى وتعالج المرضى وتواسي الفقراء والبائسين صارت أشهر امرأة في حقل العمل الخيري العالمي ونالت جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1979، وكانت قد ذهبت للهند ومناطق أخرى من العالم لتساعد المجذومين والمعاقين والمشردين ويذكر التاريخ أنها قالت  لو أن كل واحد منا عمل عملا صغيرا، لعملنا عملا كبيرا ) وقالت عن الجذام : ( إن الجذام ليس عقابًا، بل يمكن أن يكون عطية جميلة من الله إن نحن أحسنَّا التعاطي معه ، فبفضل الجذام يمكن أن نتعلَّم حبَّ الذين لا يحبهم أحد ، العالم يكسب كثيرًا بفضل تألُّم الفقراء ) ، وماتت هذه الراهبة التبشيرية في صمت وهدوء .

1916
- أعلنت رومانيا الحرب ضد المانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولـــى.
- أعلنت إيطاليا الحرب على ألمانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولـــى.

1928 
قتل ستة عشر شخصًا في ثاني أسوأ حادث يشهده قطار الأنفاق في مدينة نيويورك الأمريكية. 

1939
كان أول طيران في التاريخ بطائرة نفاثة.

1945
نزلت القوات الأمريكية على الأراضي اليابانية بعد استسلام اليابان في الحرب العالمية الثانية.

1961
انتخاب السيد بن يوسف بن خده رئيسا لحكومة الجزائر.

1966
حدثت أعمال شغب عنصرية في ولاية إيلينويز في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

1985
أطاح الجنرال إبراهيم بابنجيدا ( وُلِد عام 1941 ) رئيس الأركان النيجيري وبانقلاب عسكري بالفريق محمد بوحاري ( وُلِد عام 1942 ). 

1990
- أصدرت الحكومة العراقية إبان احتلالها لدولة الكويت قرارا بإبدال اسم الكويت "بكاظمة" واعتبارها المحافظة رقم 19 من الجمهورية العراقية .
- وصل 52 أمريكيًّا إلى تركيا بعدما غادروا العراق الذي تقود الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قوات دولية لطرده من الكويت عقب اجتياحه لها. 
- توفي المغني ستيفي راي فان.

1991
- مقتل وجرح نحو 160 شخصًا لدى تدهور قطار للركاب في مدينة نيويورك. 
- مولدوفيا تعلن استقلالها عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.


1992
اجتاح إعصار آندرو ولاية أيرزونا الأمريكية ويوقع خسائر بقيمة مليار دولار.

2001
اغتالت قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي أبو علي مصطفى ( وُلِد عام 1938 ) الأمين العام للجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين حين أطلقت طائرات إسرائيلية أميركية الصنع من طراز أباتشي صواريخها الفتاكة على مقر قيادة الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين في رام الله مستهدفة جسد الأمين العام للجبهة الجالس آنذاك في مكتبه وأودت بحياته. وهو الذي عاد إلى فلسطين في 30 سبتمبر 1999م، وانتُخب أمينًا عامًّا للجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين في 8 يوليو 2000م خلفًا للدكتور جورج حبش ( وُلِد عام 1926 ).




-----------------***-------------***-----------------

--------------***-------------​*


----------



## amjad-ri (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*1 سبتمبر 1535 - الملاح الفرنسي جاك كارتيه يصل إلى منطقة هوشيلاجا والتي أقيمت بها مدينة مونتريال العاصمة الإقتصادية لكندا. 

1 سبتمبر 1920 - قائد القوات الفرنسية في سوريا ولبنان "الجنرال غورو" يعلن قيام "دولة لبنان الكبير". 
1 سبتمبر 1923 - زلزال مدمر يضرب مدينتي طوكيو و يوكوهاما مخلفا ما يزيد عن 150 الف قتيل و أكثر من مليوني مشرد.
1 سبتمبر 1939 - ألمانيا تهاجم بولندا مشعلة فتيل الحرب العالمية الثانية. 
1 سبتمبر 1947 - الأمم المتحدة تقترح مشروعًا لتقسيم فلسطين. 
1 سبتمبر 1951 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يصدر قرارا يقضي بإلغاء القيود التي تفرضها مصر على ملاحة السفن الإسرائيلية في قناة السويس، ومصر ترفض القرار. 
1 سبتمبر 1971 - الإعلان رسمياً عن قيام إتحاد الجمهوريات العربية والذي ضم مصر وليبيا وسوريا.
1 سبتمبر 1983 - سلاح الجو السوفيتي يسقط طائرة ركاب بوينغ 747 كورية ويتسبب بمقتل 269 راكب. 
1 سبتمبر 1985 - العثور على حطام سفينة التايتنك الغارقة على قعر المحيط الأطلنطي و ذلك بعد 73 سنة من غرقها. 
1 سبتمبر 1985 - فريق فرنسي أمريكي مشترك يعثر على بقايا سفينة "تايتانيك" التي غرقت في 1912.
1 سبتمبر 1991 - توقيع اتفاق أمني بين سوريا ولبنان«‹1994 -وإسرائيل والمغرب يقرران فتح مكتبي ارتباط في الرباط وتل أبيب. 
1سبتمبر 1992 - الشيخ حمد بن جاسم بن جبر آل ثاني عُيّن وزيراً للخارجية 
1 سبتمبر 1996 - اتفاق سلام بين الحكومة الفلبينية والثوار المسلمين ينهي حربا أهلية استمرت 24 عاما في جنوب الفلبين.
1 سبتمبر 2004 - متمردون شيشان يحتجزون أكثر من 1200 طالب مدرسة في بيسلان في روسيا. 

1 سبتمبر 1969 - ثورة الفاتح من أيلول: العقيد معمر القذافي يتولى السلطة في ليبيا على إثر انقلاب على الحكم الملكي للسنوسيين. 
1 سبتمبر 1991 - استقلال أوزبكستان من الإتحاد السوفييتي

1 سبتمبر1983 - خوسية أنطونيو ريز، لاعب كرة قدم إسباني. 
1 سبتمبر 1962 - رود خوليت، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي​​*


----------



## amjad-ri (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*2 سبتمبر 1192 - ريتشارد قلب الأسد يعقد الصلح مع صلاح الدين، ليحتفظ الصليبيون بشريط ساحلي يمتد من صور إلى يافا، ويسمح صلاح الدين للحجاج والتجار بزيارة القدس. *​ 
*2 سبتمبر 1666 - إندلاع حريق في لندن وهو الحريق الشهير بحريق لندن وإمتد لغاية ثلاث أيام محولاً أكثر من عشرة آلاف منزل إلى رماد. *​ 
*2 سبتمبر1909 - الملك إدوارد السابع ملك بريطانيا يصدق على قانون الإتحاد الجنوب أفريقي الذي ينظم الحياة السياسية والإنتخابات في جنوب أفريقيا التي كانت خاضعة للتاج البريطاني، وكان هذا القانون يعتمد على أساس نظام التمييز العنصري ضد الأغلبية السوداء في جنوب أفريقيا وهو النظام الذي استمر حتى مطلع التسعينات من القرن العشرين. *​ 
*2 سبتمبر 1940 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: اتفاق هدنة بين القوات الألمانية المحتلة وحكومة فيشي يلزم فرنسا بدفع نفقات الجيش الألماني في فرنسا 400 مليون فرنك يوميا.*​ 
*2 سبتمبر 1941 - قامت أكاديمية العلوم والفنون الأمريكية مجسم أوسكار كعلامة تجارية محمية بقانون العلامات التجارية والملكية الفكرية وذلك بعد تحول التمثال لأهم جائزة في عالم السينما. *​ 
*2 سبتمبر 1944 - إيطاليا تبرم معاهدة مع حكام اليمن تعطي لإيطاليا الحق في السيطرة على الساحل الشرقي للبحر الأحمر. *​ 
*2 سبتمبر 1962 - الاتحاد السوفييتي يعلن انه سيقدم أسلحة ومدربين الى كوبا بمناسبة زيارة تشي غيفارا الى موسكو، لمواجهة “التهديدات الامبريالية”.*​ 
*2 سبتمبر 1970 - البرلمان الهندي يلغي الامتيازات الممنوحة ل279 مهراجا من الامراء الهندوس.*​ 
*2 سبتمبر 1991 - رئيس الوزراء البريطاني جون ميجور يزور بكين ليصبح اول رئيس حكومة غربية يتوجه الى بكين منذ حوادث تيان انمين (1989).*​ 
*2 سبتمبر 2006 - القوات الأفغانية وحلف شمال الأطلسي يشنان اكبر هجوم ضد طالبان في جنوب افغانستان انتهى بمقتل حوالي الف من عناصر الحركة حسب قول الجانبين.*​ 
*2 سبتمبر 2007 - الجيش اللبناني يعلن سيطرته الكاملة على مخيم نهر البارد ونهاية العمليات العسكرية في المخيم وذلك بعد القضاء على أفراد تنظيم فتح الإسلام واعتقال بقية أفراده. *​ 
*2 سبتمبر 1945 - هو شي مينه يعلن استقلال فيتنام*​ 
*2 سبتمبر 1952 - جيمي كونرز، لاعب تنس. *​ 
*2 سبتمبر 1968 - سلمى حايك، ممثلة مكسيكية من أصل لبناني. *​ 
*2 سبتمبر 2007 - رجاء بلمليح، مغنية مغربية.*​


----------



## amjad-ri (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*3 سبتمبر 590- القديس جروجوري الأول يستلم مهامه كبابا الكاثوليك. *
*3 سبتمبر 1189- تتويج ملك إنجلترا ريتشارد الأول "ريتشارد قلب الأسد" في ويستمنستر. *
*3 سبتمبر 1260- معركة عين جالوت بين المماليك والمغول "التتر".*

*3 سبتمبر 1783- الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وبريطانيا توقعان على اتفاقية باريس التي تمثل نهاية حرب الإستقلال الأميركية، و ذلك باعتراف بريطانيا باستقلال المستعمرات الأميركية الثلاث عشر. *
*3 سبتمبر 1852- مظاهرات معادية لليهود اندلعت في ستوكهولم. *
*3 سبتمبر 1936- اندلاع معركة "بلعة" بين المجاهدين العرب والجيش الإنجليزي في فلسطين، قُتل فيها 80 جنديا بريطانياً. *
*3 سبتمبر 1937- اغتيال الحاخام المتطرف غونشتاين في البلدة القديمة من القدس العربية. *
*3 سبتمبر 1943- الحلفاء يغزون إيطاليا. *
*3 سبتمبر 1945- القوات اليابانية في الفلبين تستسلم للحلفاء. *
*3 سبتمبر 1957- توقيع الاتفاقية الكاملة للوحدة الاقتصادية بين مصر وسوريا، وكانت تستهدف حرية انتقال الأشخاص والأموال والتملك والإرث وتنسيق السياسات الزراعية والصناعية والضريبية والجمركية,الخ.*
*3 سبتمبر 1967- السويد تعتمد قيادة السيارات على الجانب الأيمن من الشارع.*
*3 سبتمبر 2003- أول حكومة انتقالية في مرحلة ما بعد صدام حسين تؤدي اليمين.*
*3 سبتمبر 2004- معمر القذافي يوافق على دفع مبلغ 35 مليون دولار كتعويض لضحايا الملهى الليلي الألماني عندما تم تفجيره عام 1986. *
*3 سبتمبر 2005– الرئيس الألباني الأسبق صالح بيريشا يصبح رئيسا للحكومة بعد فوز ائتلاف يمين الوسط في الانتخابات التشريعية في يوليو/تموز.*

*3 سبتمبر 1971- أُعلن استقلال قطر.*

*3 سبتمبر 1643- لورنزو بيلليني، طبيب إيطالي برع في علم التشريح. *
*3 سبتمبر 1875- فريدريك بورش، مخترع ألماني، وهو أحد مؤسسي صناعة السيارات في ألمانيا. *
*3 سبتمبر 1905- كارل ديفد اندرسن، فيزيائي حصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1936. *

*3 سبتمبر 1497- زواج الملك الأسباني فرديناند من الملكة إيزابيلا. *

*3 سبتمبر 1658- جيمس الأول، ملك إنجلترا عن عمر 92 عام. *
*3 سبتمبر 1943- إعدام الجاسوس يسرائيل برينسكر من قبل منظمة ليحي بتهمة بيع معلومات للمخابرات البريطانية.*

*3 سبتمبر 1984- مقتل وجرح 33 شخصًا في انفجار قنبلة بمحطة سكة حديد في كندا.*
*3 سبتمبر 1989- مقتل 54 شخصًا لدى تحطم طائرة ركاب برازيلية. *
*3 سبتمبر 2004- مقتل 200 من الرهائن المحتجزين في مدرسة في جنوب روسيا إثر محاولة الاقتحام.*


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*4 سبتمبر 1932 - وقعت فرنسا وبولندا على إتفاقية للمساعدة المتبادلة بينهما. *
*4 سبتمبر 1870 - هزيمة نابليون الثالث إمبراطور فرنسا أمام القوات الألمانية ووقوعه أسيراً في يد الألمان. *
*4 سبتمبر 1899 - رفع الجيش المصري الرايتين المصرية والبريطانية فوق قصر حاكم السودان. *
*4 سبتمبر 1942 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: حكومة فيشي تطبق قانوناً يقضي بتشغيل الحرفيين الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 21 و35 عاماً لحساب ألمانيا.*
*4 سبتمبر 1977 - إنضمام جيبوتي إلى جامعة الدول العربية. *
*4 سبتمبر 1987 - 43 دولة أو جالية فرنكوفونية تعتمد مشاريع للتعاون في المجال السمعي البصري.*
*4 سبتمبر 1989 - إقالة وزير الثقافة الصيني وانغ مينغ الذي دافع عن حرية التعبير خلال حوادث تيان ان مين في بكين.*
*4 سبتمبر 1990 - قرر الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش الأب إعفاء مصر من ديونها العسكرية لأميركا*​ 
*4 سبتمبر 1768 - شاتوبريان، كاتب فرنسي. *
*4 سبتمبر 1926 - إلياس الهراوي، رئيس سابق للجمهورية اللبنانية. *
*4 سبتمبر 1970 - ديزي دي، ممثلة ومغنية هولندية. *
*وفيات4 سبتمبر 1798 - إعدام الثائر المصري محمد كريم على يد قائد الحملة الفرنسية نابليون بونابرت. *​ 
*4 سبتمبر 1963 - روبير شومان، أحد مؤسسي الإتحاد الأوروبي. *
*4 سبتمبر 1981 - اغتيال لويس دولامار، السفير الفرنسي في لبنان. *​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم5 سبتمبر*

*أحداث*
*5 سبتمبر 1860 - اتفاق إنكلترا وفرنسا والنمسا وبروسيا وروسيا على استقلال سوريا. *
*5 سبتمبر 1905 توقيع معاهدة بروتسموت بين روسيا واليابان التي أنهت الحرب بين البلدين.*
*5 سبتمبر1909 - بلوغ المستكشف الأميركي روبرت بيري القطب الشمالي. *​ 
*5 سبتمبر 1923 - السفن الحربية الايطالية تقصف جزيرة كورفو اليونانية وتحتلها بعد حادث اطلاق نار قتل فيه ستة من ضباطها.*​ 
*5 سبتمبر 1930- الولايات المتحدة تعلن وقفا كاملا لاستقبال المهاجرين.*
*5 سبتمبر1932- الغاء عقوبة الاعدام والسجن المؤبد في اسبانيا.*
*5 سبتمبر 1939 - الولايات المتحدة الأميركية تعلن حيادها في الحرب العالمية الثانية. *
*5 سبتمبر 1944 - قوات الحلفاء تحرر العاصمة البلجيكية بروكسل.*​ 
*5 سبتمبر 1945- الرئيس الاميركي هاري ترومن يطلق برنامجه "العقد العادل" (فير ديل) الذي يقضي بتأمين صحي لكل الاميركيين ورفع الحد الادنى للاجور والمساواة في الحقوق.*
*5 سبتمبر 1955- اعمال شغب ضد اليونانيين في مدينتي سميرن واستنبول بسبب قضية قبرص التي تشهد حركة مسلحة لالحاق الجزيرة باليونان.*
*5 سبتمبر 1972 مقتل 11 رياضيًا إسرائيليًا و4 فدائيين فلسطينيين في هجوم مسلح أثناء الألعاب الأولمبية في ميونخ. *
*5 سبتمبر 1973 - افتتاح مؤتمر قمة عدم الانحياز الرابع في الجزائر. *
*5 سبتمبر 1978 - بدأت مباحثات كامب ديفيد التي استمرت حتى السابع عشر من ذات الشهر وأسفرت عن توقيع وثيقتين بين مصر و إسرائيل *
*5 سبتمبر 1979 عقد لقاء قمة بين الرئيس المصري "أنور السادات"، ورئيس وزراء إسرائيل "مناحيم بيغن" في القاهرة. *
*5 سبتمبر 1981 - أصدر أنور السادات قرارات باعتقال جميع القيادات السياسية والصحفية والدينية والطلابية بجميع انتماءاتها ومراكزها وأعمارها (وكان عدد الذين إعتقلو 1530 شخص)، وإغلاق كل الصحف غير الحكومية، وقد أسمت المعارضة هذه القرارات بقرارات أيلول / سبتمبر السوداء.*​ 
*5 سبتمبر 1983- الاتحاد السوفياتي يعترف باسقاط طائرة كورية جنوبية مدنية فوق جزيرةسخالين في الاول من ايلول/ سبتمبر.*
*5 سبتمبر 1987 إيران تطلق صاروخ أرض - أرض على الكويت؛ أدى إلى وقوع خسائر فادحة. *
*5 سبتمبر 1987 - الطائرات الإسرائيلية تغير على قواعد الفدائيين قرب صيدا، وتقتل وتصيب 100. *​ 
*5 سبتمبر 1991- مدينة لينينغراد تستعيد اسمها السابق سان بطرسبورغ بقرار من مجلس السوفيات الاعلى لروسيا.*
*5 سبتمبر 1991- دخول وقف لاطلاق النار حيز التنفيذ في الصحراء الغربية ينهي حرباً استمرت16 عاما بين المغرب وجبهة بوليساريو.*​ 
*5 سبتمبر 2003- استقالة رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني محمود عباس بعد نزاع مع الرئيس الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات حول الاجهزة الامنية.*​ 
*مواليد*​ 

*5 سبتمبر 1187 - لويس الثامن، ملك فرنسا. *
*5 سبتمبر 1638 - لويس الرابع عشر، ملك فرنسا. *
*5 سبتمبر 1927 - بول فولكر، الرئيس السابق لمجلس الاحتياط الفيدرالي (البنك المركزي الأميركي).*
*5 سبتمبر 1951 - بول بريتنر، لاعب كرة قدم ألماني.*​ 
*وفيات*​ 

*5 سبتمبر 1566 - سليمان القانوني، سلطان عثماني. *
*5 سبتمبر 1857 - أوغست كونت، عالم اجتماع فرنسي وفيلسوف. *
*5 سبتمبر 1974 - عبد الحميد شومان، رجل أعمال أردني ومن أبرز الاقتصاديين العرب. *
*5 سبتمبر 1997 - الأم تيريزا، راهبة هندية ألبانية الأصل*​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 6 سبتمبر*





_*أحداث*_​ 

_*6 سبتمبر 1939 - جنوب افريقيا تعلن الحرب على ألمانيا. *_
_*6 سبتمبر 1951 - تولّي الملك طلال بن عبد الله بن الحسين مقاليد الحكم في الأردن. *_
_*6 سبتمبر 1965 - الهند تغزو باكستان، وتقصف مدينة لاهور. *_
_*6 سبتمبر 1976 - أخذت منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية وضع عضو كامل في الجامعة العربية. *_
_*6 سبتمبر1983 - الاتحاد السوفييتي يقر باسقاطه طائرة الركاب الكورية الجنوبية بحجة عدم تمكن قائد الطائرة الحربية من تمييز الطائرة على انها مدنية عندما دخلت المجال الجوي السوفييتي. *_
_*6 سبتمبر 1997 - مراسيم دفن الأميرة ديانا، اميرة ويلز. *_
_*6 سبتمبر 2003 - جيش إسرائيل يقدم على عمل عسكري يستهدف الشيخ احمد ياسين، ولم تتمكن المقاتلات الإسرائيلية من النيل من حياته. *_
_*6 سبتمبر 2007 - الرئيس الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة ينجو من تفجير إنتحاري يستهدف مستقبليه في باتنة أدى لقتل 15 شخصا وجرح 74 آخرين. *_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_
_*6 سبتمبر 1968 - استقلت سوازيلاند عن بريطانيا بعد أن كانت إحدى محمياتها. *_​ 
_*مواليد*_
_*6 سبتمبر 1729 - موز ماندلسون، فيلسوف ألماني. *_
_*6 سبتمبر 1757 - لافاييت، قائد عسكري فرنسي. *_
_*6 سبتمبر 1860 - جين آدمز، سياسية أمريكية وداعية حقوق المرأة. *_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*6 سبتمبر 1129 - المهدي بن تومرت، زعيم الموحدين في المغرب. *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 7 سبتمبر*

_*أحداث*_
_*7 سبتمبر 1848 - النمسا تحظر الاتجار بالرق. *_
_*7 سبتمبر 1932 - تأسيس منظمة الشرطة الجنائية الدولية والتي تعرف باسم الإنتربول. *_
_*7 سبتمبر 1944 - السلطات البريطانية توافق على تشكيل لواء يهودي داخل الجيش البريطاني. *_
_*7 سبتمبر 1961 - رفع علم دولة الكويت الجديد. *_
_*7 سبتمبر 1977 - توقيع اتفاقية بين بنما و الولايات المتحدة الأميركية يعاد بها السلطة على قناة بنما إلى بنما. *_
_*7 سبتمبر 1978 - أول اجتماعات كامب ديفيد بين مناحيم بيغن وأنور السادات. *_
_*7 سبتمبر 2003 - ياسر عرفات يعين أحمد قريع رئيسا للوزراء في فلسطين.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_
_*7 سبتمبر 1822 - استقلال البرازيل عن البرتغال. *_​ 
_*مواليد*_
_*7 سبتمبر 1533 - اليزابيث الأولى، ملكة بريطانيا وهي ابنة الملك هنري الثامن. *_
_*7 سبتمبر 1934 - عمر كرامي، رئيس وزراء لبنان. *_​ 
_*وفيات*_
_*7 سبتمبر 1949 وفاة الرسام المكسيكي كليمانت أوروزكو الملقب بـ "فنان الجداريات" (ولد عام 1883). *_​ 
_*7سبتمبر 1983 - الفريق إبراهيم عبود، رئيس السودان الأسبق. *_
_*7 سبتمبر 1992 – انتحار أفنير بن ديفيد، مساعد رئيس جهاز الاستخبارات الإسرائيلي.*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 8 سبتمبر*

_*أحداث *_​ 
_*8 سبتمبر 1831 الروس يستولون على العاصمة البولندية وارسو، ويقضون على الثورة فيها. *_
_*8 سبتمبر 1926 قبول عضوية ألمانيا في عصبة الأمم المتحدة. *_
_*8 سبتمبر 1937 - سوريا تستضيف مؤتمر عربي لمناقشة قضية فلسطين في ظل تزايد الهجرة اليهودية إليها 8 سبتمبر 1941 - بداية الحصار النازي لمدينة لينينغراد السوفييتية. *_
_*8 سبتمبر 1943 – أعلنت إيطاليا استسلامها بدون قيد أو شرط في الحرب العالمية الثانية. *_
_*8 سبتمبر 1954 - توقيع معاهدة حلف جنوب شرق آسيا في مانيلا، بين الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وبريطانيا وفرنسا وتايلاند والفلبين. *_
_*8 سبتمبر 1967 - إعلان النظام الجمهوري في هولندا. *_
_*8 سبتمبر 1974 - الرئيس الأميركي جيرالد فورد يصدر عفواً بحق الرئيس السابق ريتشارد نيكسون بشأن فضيحة ووترغيت. *_
_*88 سبتمبر 1978 - إعلان حالة الطوارىء في ايران تلته تظاهرات حاشدة اطلق فيها الجيش النار على المتظاهرين: 186 قتيلا حسب السلطات والفان حسب المعارضة.*_
_*8 سبتمبر 1980 - بدأ الرئيس الليبي معمر القذافي ونظيره السوري حافظ الأسد في طرابلس مباحثات الوحدة بين سوريا وليبيا. *_
_*8 سبتمبر 1985 مقتل 35 شخصًا من طائفة التاميل في احتراق حافلة ركاب في مدينة جفنا في سيريلانكا. *_
_*8 سبتمبر 1987 مصرع ثمانية من رجال الدولة في البرازيل، بينهم وزير الزراعة ماركس فريز لدى تحطم طائرة عسكرية. *_
_*8 سبتمبر 2007 - هجوم إنتحاري على ثكنة عسكرية في الجزائر يخلف 30 قتيلاً. *_
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_
_*اليوم العالمي لمحو الأمية . *_
_*مواليد*_​ 
_*8 سبتمبر 1944 - علي بن فليس، رئيس الحكومة الجزائرية من23 ديسمبر 1999 إلى 27 أغسطس 2000. *_
_*8 سبتمبر 1779 - مصطفى الرابع، سلطان عثماني. *_
_*وفيات *_​ 
_*8 سبتمبر 1933 وفاة الملك فيصل الأول بن الحسين في سويسرا (ولد عام 1883 وحكم العراق عام 1921). *_
_*8 سبتمبر 1982 وفاة الزعيم الوطني الكشميري المسلم محمد عبد الله الملقب بأسد كشمير.*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

_*أحداث*_​ 

_*9 سبتمبر 1827 - وصول الأسطول المصري بقيادة إبراهيم باشا إلى ميناء نافارين باليونان. *_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1842 - إعلان الحماية الفرنسية على تاهيتي. *_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1882 - بدء معركة التل الكبير بين أحمد عرابي والإنجليز. *_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1892 - اكتشف الفلكي الإنجليزي دكتور برنارد قمراً خامساً تابعاً لكوكب المشترى. *_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1914- الحرب العالمية الاولى: بدء معركة مازوريان ليك التي هزمت فيها روسياواستمرت حتى 14 ايلول/سبتمبر.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1924- الحرب العالمية الثانية: طائرة يابانية تشن الغارة الوحيدة التي تعرضت لها الاراضي الاميركية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية على مدينة بروكينغز في ولاية اوريغون. *_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1943- الحرب العالمية الثانية: الفاشيون يشكلون حكومة فاشية ضد الحكومةالتي وقعت هدنة مع الحلفاء في ايطاليا.*_​ 

_*9 سبتمبر 1948 - اعلان استقلال كوريا الشمالية التي تطالب بكل شبه الجزيرة الكورية.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر1951- القوات الصينية تحتل عاصمة التيبت لاسا.*_​ 

_*9 سبتمبر 1952 - قدم عبد الرحمن عزام أول أمين عام لجامعة الدول العربية استقالته.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1954- اتفاق للدفاع المشترك بين ليبيا والولايات المتحدة.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر1956- قضية السويس: جمال عبد الناصر يرفض خطة اميركية.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر1957- قانون جديد حول الحقوق المدنية للسود في الولايات المتحدة يسمح لهم بالتصويت في الانتخابات.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر1965- الصين تمنح التيبت حكما ذاتيا.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1967- وفاة الزعيم الصيني ماو تسي تونغ.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1973 - قطعت كوبا علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع إسرائيل. *_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1976 - انضمام فلسطين إلى جامعة الدول العربية.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1982- الدول العربية تعتمد في قمة فاس في المغرب للمرة الاولى خطة عربية مشتركة للسلام في الشرق الاوسط ينص بندها السابع على اعتراف ضمني باسرائيل.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر1985- البرلمان الاسرائيلي يعتمد قانونا يمنع الاتصالات مع مسؤولي منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر1986- ايريش هونيكر اول رئيس لالمانيا الشرقية يزور المانيا الغربية.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر1991- طاجيكستان تعلن استقلالها عن الاتحاد السوفياتي.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر1991- دوغ باور وديفيد شورلي يكشفان انهما حفرا رسوما في حقل للقمح في انكلترا امضى خبراء من جميع انحاء العالم عشر سنوات في دراسته للتأكد من انه من صنع مخلوقات فضائية.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر1993- منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية واسرائيل تتبادلان الاعتراف.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1999 - إعلان عن قيام الاتحاد الافريقي في مدينة سرت الليبية. *_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر2002- اسامة بن لادن يتبنى بشكل واضح اعتداءات 11 ايلول/سبتمبر 2001.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر2004- اعتداء بسيارة مفخخة على السفارة الاسترالية في جاكرتا يسفر عن مقتل 11شخصا بمن فيهم الانتحاري. تبنت العملية الجماعة الاسلامية الناشطة في جنوب شرق اسيا والمرتبطة بتنظيم القاعدة*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 

_*9 سبتمبر 1867 - استقلال لكسمبرغ. *_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*9 سبتمبر 1926 - يوسف القرضاوي، مفكر إسلامي.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1968 - حسين حسن راشد، مفكر سياسي وشاعر وقاص وفنان *_​ 

_*وفيات*_​ 

_*9 سبتمبر 1976 - ماو تسي تونغ، زعيم الحزب الشيوعي الصيني. *_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1982 وفاة الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء السعودي. *_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 1988 مقتل وجرح نحو 558 شخصا في أسوأ فيضانات تجتاح الصين.*_​ 
_*9 سبتمبر 2001 - احمد شاه مسعود، مقاتل أفغان*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم10 سبتمبر*

_*954 - وفاة ملك فرنسا لويس السابع *_​ 
_*1844 - معاهدة طنجة التي أنهت الحرب الفرنسية ضد مراكش *_​ 
_*1919 - معاهدة سان جرمان بين الحلفاء والنمسا الخاصة بالأقليات *_​ 
_*1937 - انعقاد مؤتمر نيون لبحث القرصنة في البحر المتوسط أثناء الحرب الأهلية الأسبانية *_​ 
_*1952 - ترشيح محمد عبد الخالق حسونة لأمانة جامعة الدول العربية خلفاً لعبد الرحمن عزام الذي استقال *_​ 
_*1961 - وصلت القوات العربية المشتركة والمشكلة بقرار من جامعة الدول العربية إلى الكويت بعد أن هدد حاكم العراق عبد الكريم قاسم باحتلالها *_​ 
_*1973 - انعقاد مؤتمر قمة دول المواجهة في القاهرة لبحث دور الجبهة الشرقية في المعركة القادمة *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم11 سبتمبر*

*أحداث *​ 
_*11 سبتمبر 1830- تأسيس جمهورية الأكوادور، وجعلها جزءا من كونفدرالية كولومبيا.*_
_*11 سبتمبر 1840- بريطانيا تقصف بيروت لإرغام علي محمد كبير على ترك سوريا. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1922- عصبة الأمم المتحدة تصدر "صك الانتداب" البريطاني على فلسطين لإعطاء الوجود الاستعماري البريطاني غطاء شرعيا، وقد اعلن العرب هذا اليوم يوم حداد قومياً.*_
_*11 سبتمبر 1926- محاولة اغتيال فاشلة ضد بينيتو موسوليني. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1930- ثار بركان "سترومبولي" بجزيرة صقلية الإيطالية ليلقي بحمم بركانية تصل إلى طنين. وكانت تلك هي أكثر ثوراته تدميراً على امتداد تاريخه المسجل. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1931- ألقى الإيطاليون القبض على المجاهد الليبي عمر المختار، وهو مصاب ينزف دماً. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1945- بدأ مؤتمر الخمسة أعماله في لندن بين الولايات المتحدة، والاتحاد السوفيتي، والصين، وإنجلترا، وفرنسا. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1945 - رئيس وزراء اليابان الأسبق "هيديكي توغو" يحاول الانتحار. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1950- الأميركية فلورانس تشادويك أول سيدة في العالم تعبر القنال الإنجليزي. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1962- أعلنت "وكالة تاس السوفيتية" لأول مرة عن مجموعة الصواريخ السوفيتية متوسطة المدى التي زرعها السوفيت في الأراضي الكوبية. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1964- القمة العربية الثانية في الاسكندرية والتي دعا إليها الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر تقرر انشاء جيش التحرير الفلسطيني.*_
_*11 سبتمبر 1965- الجنرال ديغول يعلن أن فرنسا ستنسحب من حلف شمال الأطلسي في عام 1969.*_
_*11 سبتمبر 1971- انضمام البحرين و قطر إلى جامعة الدول العربية. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1973- انقلاب عسكري في شيلي. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1978- اختفاء رئيس المجلس الشيعي الأعلى في لبنان الإمام موسى الصدر بعد مغادرته لبنان في زيارة إلى ليبيا.*_
_*11 سبتمبر 1991- آخر رؤساء الاتحاد السوفييتي ميخائيل غورباتشيوف يعلن سحب القوات السوفييتية من كوبا.*_
_*11 سبتمبر 2001- هجوم بالطائرات استهدف مبنى التجارة العالمي في ولاية نيويورك ومبنى وزارة الدفاع الأميركية" البنتاجون" في ولاية واشنطن. أشارت أصابع الإتهام إلى تنظيم القاعدة بقيادة أسامة بن لادن و أيمن الظواهري. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 2003- حكومة الكيان الصهيوني تتخذ قرارا مبدئيا بالتخلص من الرئيس الفلسطيني الراحل ياسر عرفات.*_
_*11 سبتمبر 2005- أعلن قاضي من المحكمة الفيدرالية بولاية أوريجون الأميركية إسقاطاً شاملا لجميع التهم الموجهة إلى مكتب "مؤسسة الحرمين الخيرية" بمدينة آشلاند في ولاية أوريجون بالولايات المتحدة وعدم أحقية الحكومة في رفع القضية مستقبلا بنفس التهم. *_​ 
_*مواليد *_​ 
_*11 سبتمبر 1816- كارل زايس، عالم ألماني ومكتشف المجهر والعدسات البصرية. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1966 - بشار الأسد، رئيس سوريا. *_​ 
_*وفيات *_​ 
_*11 سبتمبر 1888- دومينجو فاوستينو سارمينتو، رئيس الأرجنتين الأسبق. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1948 - محمد علي جناح، مؤسس دولة باكستان الحديثة. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1950 - جون سموتس، رئيس وزراء جنوب إفريقيا. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1971 - نيكيتا خوروشوف، رئيس سابق للإتحاد السوفييتي. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 1988 - لويس ألفاريز، عالم فيزياء أميركي. *_
_*11 سبتمبر 2003 - آنا ليند، وزيرة خارجية السويد. *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم12 سبتمبر*

_*أحداث*_​ 

_*12 سبتمبر 1918- الحرب العالمية الأولى: القوات الأميركية تشن حملة على الجيش الألماني في سانت ميهيال في فرنسا في أكبر هجوم جوي في هذه الحرب.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1923 - ضم روديسيا الجنوبية (زيمبابوي) إلى التاج البريطاني.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1938- هتلر يطلب في خطاب في نورمبرغ منح الألمان في تشيكوسلوفاكيا حكما ذاتيا.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1941 - القوات الألمانية تتمكن من تطويق 4 جيوش سوفييتية على الجبهة الشرقية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1943 - ألمانيا تنفذ عملية كوماندوس جريئة خطفت بها الزعيم الإيطالي موسوليني من منفاه في جبل جران ساسو في إيطاليا والطيران به إلى ميونخ حيث أعلن من هناك أنه زعيم إيطاليا الأوحد. كما أعلن في 18 سبتمبر / ايلول من العام نفسه قيام “الجمهورية الفاشية الإيطالية” في سالو (شمال إيطاليا).*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1944- الحرب العالمية الثانية: القوات الأميركية تدخل ألمانيا للمرة الأولى.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1944 - التوقيع على بروتوكول لندن الذي قسم برلين إلى أربع قطاعات يتبع كل قطاع دولة من الحلفاء. *_
_*12 سبتمبر 1945 - القوات الفرنسية تصل إلى الهند الصينية وتحتل بعد عشرة أيام المباني الحكومية في سايغون.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1959 - أميركا تطلق أول أقمارها الصناعية إلى الفضاء الخارجي. *_
_*12 سبتمبر 1962 - الرئيس الأميركي جون كينيدي يعلن أن الولايات المتحدة ستهبط على سطح القمر بنهاية العقد. *_
_*12 سبتمبر 1977 - وفاة الزعيم الطلابي الأسود ستيفن بيكو في السجن في جنوب أفريقيا يثير موجة من الغضب في العالم.:t9:*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1980 - انقلاب بقيادة الجنرال كنعان ايفرين في تركيا يطيح حكومة سليمان ديميريل. منعت الأحزاب والنقابات وأعلنت حالة الطوارئ.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1991 - فرنسا تعيد إلى ليتوانيا 2246 طنا من الذهب كانت قد أودعتها لديها في 1939.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1992- اعتقال ابيمايل غوزمان زعيم حركة التمرد "الدرب المضيء" في البيرو.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 1999 - اندونيسيا توافق تحت ضغط دولي على السماح لقوات دولية بالانتشار في مقاطعة تيمور الشرقية التي تطالب باستقلالها.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 2001 - الرئيس الاميركي جورج بوش يعتبر الاعتداءات التي وقعت قبل يوم واحد في واشنطن ونيويورك "عملا حربيا" ويطلب 20 مليار دولار:t9: لاعادة الاعمار.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 2002 - الرئيس الاميركي جورج بوش يطلب في الامم المتحدة من قادة دول العالم مواجهة "التهديد الخطير" الذي يشكله نظام الرئيس صدام حسين.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 2003 - الأمم المتحدة ترفع العقوبات الإقتصادية عن ليبيا بعد موافقة الأخيرة على دفع تعويضات تقدر بحوالي 2.7 مليار دولار لضحايا طائرة بان آم.*_
_*12 سبتمبر 2006 - استياء كبير في العالم الإسلامي بعد تصريحات للبابا بنديكتوس السادس عشر خلال مؤتمر لاهوتي في مدينة ريغنسبورغ الالمانية حول "الإيمان والعقل"، ربط فيها بين الإسلام والإرهاب.*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*12 سبتمبر 1902 - جوسيلينو كوبيتشيك، رئيس البرازيل. *_
_*12 سبتمبر 1958 - كاظم الساهر، موسيقار ومطرب عراقي. *_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*12 سبتمبر 1830 - تأسيس جمهورية الأكوادور، وجعلها جزءا من كونفدرالية كولومبيا. *_
_*12 سبتمبر 2003 - المغني جوني كاش.*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم13 سبتمبر*

_*أحداث*_
_*13 سبتمبر 1882 - انهزام أحمد عرابي في موقعة التل الكبير وبداية الاحتلال الانجليزي لمصر الذي دام 72 سنة. *_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1936 - اندلاع كبرى معارك ثورة عام 1936 في القدس إثر احتلال الجيش البريطاني لمخفر البراق في المدينة. *_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1940 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: القوات الايطالية تشن هجوماً على الجيش البريطاني في مصر.:t9:*_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1943 - تنصيب شيانج كاي شيك رئيسا لجمهورية الصين الشعبية.*_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1947 - رئيس الوزراء الهندي جواهر لال نهرو يقترح تبادلاً في السكان بين الهند وباكستان لوقف المواجهات بين المسلمين والهندوس.*_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1953 - نيكيتا خوروشوف اميناً عاماً للاتحاد السوفييتي. *_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1955 - إقامة علاقات دبلوماسية بين ألمانيا الغربية والاتحاد السوفيتي لأول مرة منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية. *_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1968 - البانيا تغادر حلف وارسو. *_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1970 - الصدام المسلح بين الجيش الاردني ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية والذي يعرف بأيلول الأسود. *_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1984 - إخفاق محاولة اختطاف طائرة ركاب إيرانية. *_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1991 - واشنطن وموسكو تتفقان على وقف شحن الأسلحة الى افغانستان.*_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1993 - التوقيع على اتفاق اوسلو القاضي بمنح الفلسطينيين حكما ذاتيا على اراضي السلطة الفلسطينية من قبل ياسر عرفات وإسحاق رابين. *_​ 

_*وفيات*_
_*13 سبتمبر 1884 - وفاة الأديب سليمان البستاني *_​ 
_*13 سبتمبر 1940 - وفاة الأديب اللبناني أمين الريحاني (ولد في 1876) *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم14 سبتمبر*

_*أحداث *_​ 

_*14 سبتمبر 786- الخليفة هارون الرشيد يتولى الخلافة بعد مقتل أخيه الهادي. *_
_*14 سبتمبر 1901- اغتيال وليام ماكينلي الرئيس الخامس والعشرين للولايات المتحدة والثالث الذي يتم اغتياله.*_
_*14 سبتمبر 1917- إعلان النظام الجمهوري في روسيا. *_
_*14 سبتمبر 1943 - تنصيب :heat:"شيانج كاي:heat:" شيك رئيسا لجمهورية الصين الشعبية. *_
_*14 سبتمبر 1944- الحرب العالمية الثانية: الجيش السوفييتي يتوغل في بولندا ويصل إلى مشارف وارسو.*_
_*14 سبتمبر 1955- إقامة علاقات دبلوماسية بين ألمانيا الغربية والاتحاد السوفيتي لأول مرة منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية. *_
_*14 سبتمبر 1991- اعلن الاتحاد السوفييتي عن موافقته على اقتراح أميركي بشأن خفضه ترسانة الصواريخ النووية قصيرة المدى.*_
_*14 سبتمبر 1996- شهدت البوسنة اجراء أول انتخابات عامة منذ العام 1990 تميزت بفوز الاحزاب القومية في هذه الجمهورية اليوغسلافية السابقة. *_​ 
_*مواليد *_​ 

_*14 سبتمبر 1965 - ديمتري ميدفيديف، رئيس روسيا. *_
_*وفيات*_​*14 سبتمبر 1967 - المشير عبد الحكيم عامر يحتسي السم ويموت منتحراً. 
14 سبتمبر 1982 - اغتيال رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية المنتخب بشير الجميل وذلك قبل تسلمه لمهامة بأيام.*
​ 
 


 
 
 سوف اراكم  عدا 
باذن الله
انتضر ردودكم


----------



## قلم حر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لتعويض ما ضاع .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> شكرا لتعويض ما ضاع .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .



_*شكرا ليك
ولتشجيعك المتواصل

سلام ونعمة  معك اخي

قلم حر​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم15 سبتمبر*

_*أحداث*_​ 

_*15 سبتمبر 1914 - الحرب العالمية الاولى: بدء "السباق الى البحار" الذي استمر حتى 24 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1916 - الحرب العالمية الاولى: دبابات تشارك للمرة الاولى في معركة على جبهة السوم في الجيش البريطاني.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1917 - الكسندر كيرينسكي يعلن جمهورية روسيا.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1919 - انسحاب القوات البريطانية من سورية إلى فلسطين وفق معاهدة "لويد – كليمنصو" بين لندن وباريس.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1923 - اعلان الاحكام العرفية في ولاية اوكلاهوما بسبب النشاطات الارهابية لمنظمة كو كلوكس كلان المناهضة للسود.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1927 - بلجيكا تفقد مقعدها كمستشارة دائمة في عصبة الأمم في جنيف.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1928 - الطبيب البريطاني ألكسندر فلمينغ يكتشف البنسلين. *_
_*15 سبتمبر 1935 - الحزب النازي يعلن في مؤتمره قوانين نورمبرغ العنصرية التي تركز على اقصاء اليهود وينص احدها على عدم الاعتراف بجنسية أي ألماني ما لم يكن "من دم" ألماني.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1935 - الصليب المعقوف يصبح شعاراً على علم ألمانيا النازية.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1940 - بدء العمل بنظام الرادار لأول مرة في العالم في إنجلترا.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1942 - الجيوش الألمانية تهاجم مدينة ستالينجراد السوفييتية في الحرب العالمية الثانية.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1949 - تعيين كونراد اديناور مستشارا لالمانيا.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1950 - الحرب الكورية: الجنرال دوغلاس ماك آرثر قائد قوات الامم المتحدة يقوم بإنزال جريء في كوريا.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1954 - إعلان دستور جديد لجمهورية الصين الشعبية وانتخاب ماو تسي تونغ رئيسا للدولة. *_
_*15 سبتمبر 1956 - انسحاب المرشدين الأجانب من العمل في قناة السويس بهدف عرقلة الملاحة وحركة عبور السفن في القناة بعد قرار مصر بتأميم قناة السويس الخاضعة للسيطرة البريطانية والفرنسية ووصول طيارين سوفييت الى مصر.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1961 - الولايات المتحدة تستأنف التجارب النووية تحت الارض.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1962 - 29 من سكان برلين الشرقية ينجحون في الانتقال الى الغرب بفضل نفق حفروه تحت الجدار الفاصل بين شطري المدينة.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1963 - انتخاب احمد بن بلة رئيسا للجزائر.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1965 - مؤتمر القمة العربي الثالث في الدار البيضاء بالمغرب يقرّ ميثاق التضامن العربي.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1971 - تأسيس منظمة غرينبيس (السلام الاخضر).*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1971 - انضمام دولة قطر إلى عضوية منظمة الأمم المتحدة في أعقاب نيل استقلالها من بريطانيا.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1981 - جماعة يهودية متطرفة تدعى "أمناء جبل الهيكل" تحاول اقتحام المسجد الأقصى والحرم القدسي. *_
_*15 سبتمبر 1983 – استقالة مناحيم بيغن من منصب رئيس وزراء دولة إسرائيل. *_
_*15 سبتمبر 1997 - الجيش الجمهوري الايرلندي يشارك للمرة الاولى في محادثات للسلام في ايرلندا الشمالية.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 2001 - الرئيس الاميركي جورج بوش يدعو الاميركيين الى الاستعداد لحرب طويلة ضد الارهاب بعد اعتداءات 11 ايلول/ سبتمبر.*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*15 سبتمبر 1857 - الفيلسوف الألماني "كنت". *_
_*15 سبتمبر 1890 - أغاثا كريستي، كاتبة روايات بوليسية. *_
_*15 سبتمبر 1912 - إسماعيل ياسين، ممثل مصري. *_
_*15 سبتمبر1921 - مصطفى مشهور، المرشد الخامس لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين. *_
_*15 سبتمبر 1946 - ولادة الممثل الاميركي اوليفر ستون.*_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*15 سبتمبر 1923 - وفاة الموسيقي والمسرحي المصري سيد درويش.*_
_*15 سبتمبر 1985 - مقتل وجرح 135 شخصا في انفجار قنابل في إحدى دور السينما في الفليبين. *_
_*15 سبتمبر 1992 - مصرع ألف شخص في فيضانات مدمرة اجتاحت عددا من المدن الباكستانية. *_
_*15 سبتمبر 2007 - حسين الشربيني، ممثل مصري.*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم16 سبتمبر*

_*أحداث *_​
_*16 سبتمبر 1939- الحرب العالمية الثانية: القوات الألمانية تحاصر وارسو التي استسلمت في 29 ايلول/ سبتمبر.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 1940- الحرب العالمية الثانية: فرض التجنيد الاجباري في الولايات المتحدة.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 1941 - خوفاً من تحالف إيران الغنية بالبترول مع أدولف هتلر في الحرب العالمية الثانية، الاتحاد السوفييتي وبريطانيا تحتلان إيران وتطيحان برضا بهلوي واستبداله بابنه محمد رضا بهلوي. *_
_*16 سبتمبر 1945 - القوات الإسبانية تنسحب من منطقة طنجة المغربية في أعقاب انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية. *_
_*16 سبتمبر 1949- عرض اول حاسب الكتروني "اينياك" الذي انتجته الولايات المتحدة.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 1955- انقلاب عسكري يطيح الرئيس خوان بيرون في الارجنتين.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 1959- الجنرال ديغول يقترح منح الجزائر حكما ذاتيا والحكومة الموقتة تطالب بالاستقلال شرطاً لبدء اي مفاوضات.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 1963- ولادة اتحاد ماليزيا الذي يضم ماليزيا وسنغافورة وساراواك وصباح.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 1977- وفاة مغنية الاوبرا اليونانية ماريا كالاس (ولدت في 1923).*_
_*16 سبتمبر 1978- زلزال في إيران يسفر عن ستين ألف قتيل.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 1979- اغتيال الرئيس نور الدين تراقي في انقلاب في أفغانستان يحمل حفيظ الله امين إلى السلطة.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 1982- اعدام وزير الخارجية الإيراني الاسبق صادق قطب زادة بتهمة التآمر على الدولة.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 1982- مجازر في مخيمي صبرا وشاتيلا للاجئين الفلسطينيين في بيروت.*_​ 
_*16 سبتمبر 1999- 98،38% من الجزائريين يوافقون في استفتاء على قانون الوئام المدني الذي اقترحه الرئيس عبد العزيز بوتفليقة.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 2003 - تعيين الشيخ حمد بن جاسم بن جبر آل ثاني نائب أول لرئيس مجلس الوزراء مع احتفاظه بمنصبه كوزير للخارجية.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد *_
_*16 سبتمبر 1810- استقلال المكسيك عن إسبانيا. *_​ 
_*مواليد *_​ 
_*16 سبتمبر 1951- ويلي فان دي كركوف ، لاعب كرة قدم هولندي سابق. *_
_*16 سبتمبر 1966 - الفنانة التونسية ذكرى *_​ 
_*وفيات *_​ 
_*16 سبتمبر 1931 - عمر المختار، مجاهد ليبي، لقب بشيخ المجاهدين. تم إعدامه على يد الإيطاليين في معسكرات الاعتقال بسلوق.*_
_*16 سبتمبر 2006 - فؤاد المهندس، فنان مصري. *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم17 سبتمبر*





_*أحداث*_


_*18 سبتمبر 1851 - الإصدار الأول لجريدة نيويورك تايمز. *_
_*18 سبتمبر 1906 - إعصار قوي مصحوب بموجة مد كبيرة يقتل 10 آلاف نسمة في هونغ كونغ. *_
_*18 سبتمبر 1923 - اضراب لعمال الطباعة يمنع صدور اي صحيفة في نيويورك.*_
_*18 سبتمبر 1928 - اول ظهور لميكي ماوس في فيلم متحرك ناطق لوالت ديزني.*_
_*18 سبتمبر 1931 - اليابان تغزو منشوريا وتحتل موكدن و شن يانغ في شمال شرق الصين، واندلاع أزمة حادة بين البلدين.*_
_*18 سبتمبر 1932 - تغيير اسم "المملكة الحجازية النجدية وملحقاتها" ليصبح "المملكة العربية السعودية".*_
_*18 سبتمبر 1933 - تتويج غازي الأول ملكاً على العراق خلفاً لوالده الملك فيصل الأول. *_
_*18 سبتمبر 1952 - استقالة رئيس جمهورية لبنان الأسبق "بشارة الخوري" من منصبه قبل انتهاء ولايته الثانية وذلك بعد مظاهرات ضخمة على خلفية اتهامه بالفساد. *_
_*18 سبتمبر 1966 - بدء تداول عملة ريال قطر ودبي في كل من الدولتين.*_
_*18 سبتمبر 1973 - الملك حسين يصدر عفوا عن السجناء السياسيين.*_
_*18 سبتمبر 1981 - إلغاء عقوبة الاعدام في فرنسا.*_
_*18 سبتمبر 1982 - إحصاء جثث 3500 فلسطيني ولبناني قُتلوا في مجازر صبرا وشاتيلا في لبنان على أيدي عملاء "إسرائيل" من "القوات اللبنانية".*_
_*18 سبتمبر 1996 - عودة التوتر في شبه الجزيرة الكورية بين بيونغ يانغ وسيؤول في اعقاب غرق غواصة كورية شمالية قبالة الساحل الكوري الجنوبي.. وبعد اعلان كوريا الجنوبية بأن الغواصة كانت في مهمة تجسس وانها أسرت أحد افراد طاقمها.*_
_*18 سبتمبر 1997 - تيد تيرنر يتبرع بمبلغ مليار دولار للأمم المتحدة. *_
_*18 سبتمبر 2002 - فتح المنطقة العازلة بين الكوريتين رمزيا.*_

_*مواليد*_


_*18 سبتمبر 1709 - صمويل جونسون، كاتب إنجليزي ويعتبر أحد أعلام الأدب الإنجليزي العظماء. *_
_*18 سبتمبر 1894 - محمد محمد الفحام، شيخ الأزهر. *_
_*18 سبتمبر 1949 - بيتر شيلتون، حارس مرمى إنجليزي.*_

_*وفيات*_


_*18 سبتمبر 1961 - مقتل الدبلوماسي السويدي داغ هامرشولد الامين العام للامم المتحدة خلال رحلة في الكونغو.*_
_*18 سبتمبر 1970 - وفاة المغني الاميركي وعازف الغيتار جيمي هندريكس عن 72 عاما.*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم19 سبتمبر*

_*19 سبتمبر *_​ 








_*أحداث*_​ 

_*19 سبتمبر 1356 - إدوارد الأمير الأسود يقود إنجلترا لنصر ساحق على الفرنسيين بقيادة جان الثاني في معركة بواتييه. *_
_*19 سبتمبر 1882 - الخديوي توفيق يصدر مرسوماً بإلغاء الجيش المصري. *_
_*19 سبتمبر 1904 - بلجيكا تطلب تشكيل لجنة دولية للتحقيق في ممارسات اتهمتها بريطانيا بارتكابها ضد السكان الاصليين في الكونغو.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 1918 - الحرب العالمية الاولى: بدء هجوم بريطاني في فلسطين بمعركة مجدو.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 1921 - زعيم الثورة في منطقة الريف المغربي عبدالكريم الخطابي يعلن جمهورية باسم "بلد السباع" بعد نجاحه في دحر القوات الاسبانية.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 1926 - اعصار يودي بحياة 1500 شخص في فلوريدا.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 1941 - القوات الألمانية تستولي على كييف عاصمة أوكرانيا السوفيتية وذلك خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 1950 - حكومة ألمانيا الاتحادية تطرد من الوظائف العامة كل أعضاء المنظمات المعادية للدستور.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 1956 - حرب الجزائر: قادة جبهة التحرير الوطني يشكلون الحكومة الموقتة للجمهورية الجزائرية برئاسة فرحات عباس في مصر.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 1957 - أول اختبار تفجير قنبلة نووية أميركي تحت سطح الأرض. *_
_*19 سبتمبر 1959 - الرئيس السوفييتي نيكيتا خوروشوف يمنع من زيارة ديزني لاند.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 1971 - انضمام سلطنة عمان لجامعة الدول العربية. *_
_*19 سبتمبر 1987 - الصين والاتحاد السوفياتي يشاركان للمرة الأولى في عرض للأزياء في باريس.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 1988 - اسرائيل تطلق أول قمر اصطناعي مدني.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 2002 - إشتعال الحرب الأهلية بساحل العاج وبدء تمرد عسكري ضد الرئيس لوران غباغبو.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 2004 - السعودية تحكم على الأكاديمي سعيد بن زعير بالسجن 5 سنوات لإدانته بإثارة الفتنة والخروج عن ولاة الأمر. وكان بن زعير قد قضى في السجن مدة 8 سنوات من دون توجيه تهمة إليه. *_
_*19 سبتمبر 2004 - الرئيس الصيني هو جينتاو الذي يتزعم الحزب الشيوعي يتولى قيادة الجيش خلفا لجيانغ زيمين، بعد أن عين رئيسا للجنة العسكرية المركزية في الحزب.*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*19 سبتمبر 1970 - سوني أنديرسون، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي. *_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*19 سبتمبر 1962 – وفاة إمام اليمن يحيى حميد الدين وتنصيب ابنه سيف الاسلام الملقب بالبدر خليفة له.*_
_*19 سبتمبر 2007 - اغتيال النائب في البرلمان اللبناني أنطوان غانم وذلك بتفجير سيارته. *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 20 سبتمبر*

*20 سبتمبر*​ 


_*أحداث*_​ 

_*20 سبتمبر 1870 - دخول القوات الإيطالية إلى روما. *_
_*20 سبتمبر 1932 - غاندي المسجون يبدأ إضرابا عن الطعام احتجاجا على قانون انتخابي أعدته الحكومة البريطانية ويمنع مشاركة طبقة المنبوذين في التصويت.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 1933 - النازيون يعرضون آخر ابتكاراتهم في معرض البث الإذاعي: مذياع لكل منزل مصمم وفق مواصفات محددة صارمة اسمه "جهاز الشعب".*_
_*20 سبتمبر 1946 - تنظيم مهرجان "كان" السينمائي للمرة الأولى. وكان قد أجل افتتاحه الذ كان مقررا في الفترة من 1 إلى 20 سبتمبر 1939 بسبب اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 1946 - استقالة وزير الخارجية الأميركي هنري والاس الذي يطالب بسياسة "تهدئة" حيال الاتحاد السوفياتي.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 1947 - السلطات الفرنسية تعتمد وضعا للجزائر ينص على "إبقائها داخل الجمهورية الفرنسية". *_
_*20 سبتمبر 1948 - الحكومة الإسرائيلية تحل منظمتي شتيرن وايرغون الإرهابيتين.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 1951 - الحكومة السويسرية ترفض منح المرأة حق الانتخاب.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 1955 - التجار الأوروبيون يقومون باضراب عام في الجزائر.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 1974 - 10 آلاف قتيل في الاعصار "فيفي" في هوندوراس.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 1979 - ديفيد داكو يطيح في انقلاب في إفريقيا الوسطى بالامبراطور بوكاسا الأول الذي يلجأ إلى ساحل العاج.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 1982 - الملك حسين يقترح إقامة اتحاد كونفدرالي أردني فلسطيني.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 1999 - قوات حفظ السلام تصل إلى إقليم تيمور الشرقية الذي يشهد حركة تطالب بالاستقلال.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 2000- القضاء الأميركي ينهي قضية "وايت ووتر" نظرا لغياب الأدلة التي تدين الرئيس بيل كلينتون وزوجته في قضية استثمارات عقارية.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 2001 - الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش يعلن إحداث وزارة للأمن الداخلي ويعين توم ريدج وزيرا.*_
_*20 سبتمبر 2004 - الجنرال السابق سوسيلو بمبانغ يودهويونو يفوز في الانتخابات الرئاسية الإندونيسية، متقدما بفارق كبير على الرئيسة المنتهية ولايتها ميغاواتي سوكارنوبوتري.*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*20 سبتمبر 835 - أحمد بن طولون أمير مصر ومؤسس الدولة الطولونية في مصر و الشام. *_
_*20 سبتمبر 1934 - الممثلة الإيطالية صوفيا لورين.*_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*20 سبتمبر 1887 – أحمد فارس الشدياق، عالم وصاحب جريدة "الجوالب". *_
_*20 سبتمبر 1957 - وفاة المؤلف الموسيقي الفنلندي جان سيبيليوس (ولد في 1865).*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

_*21 سبتمبر*_
_*أحداث*_​ 

_*21 سبتمبر 1843 - شيلي تغزو مضيق ماجلان ليصبح تحت سيادتها. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1916 - استسلام الحامية التركية في الطائف للقوات العربية. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1938 - 600 قتيل في إعصار في بعض مناطق نيويورك ونيو انغلاند.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 1943 - بشارة الخوري ينتخب رئيسا للبنان ويصبح بذلك أول رئيس للبنان بعد الاستقلال. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1959 - عبدالكريم قاسم يأمر بإعدام ضباط ناصريين اتهموا بالتآمر عليه. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1963 - روسيا تتهم الصين بانتهاك الحدود 5 آلاف مرة في سنة 1962 وحدها.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 1973 - مجلس الشيوخ الأميركي يوافق على تعيين هنري كسينجر وزيرا للخارجية، أول أميركي بالتجنس يشغل هذا المنصب.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 1979 - ديفيد داكو يطيح بمساعدة فرنسا بوكاسا الأول ويعيد النظام الجمهوري إلى أفريقيا الوسطى.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 1982 - انتخاب أمين الجميل رئيسا للبنان وذلك بعد اغتيال أخيه الرئيس المنتخب بشير الجميل.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 1985 - مقتل 2000 مكسيكي في زلزال قوي في المكسيك.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 1987 - الحرب العراقية الإيرانية: مروحيتان أميركيتان تقصفان سفينة إيرانية قالت واشنطن إنها كانت تضع ألغاما في الخليج. أول مواجهة بين الولايات المتحدة وإيران.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 1990 - بدء انعقاد مؤتمر الطائف بالسعودية لحل المشكلة اللبنانية.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 1991 - الفرنسيون يوافقون في استفتاء على معاهدة ماستريخت. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1993 - إعادة النظام الملكي إلى كمبوديا.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 1993 - الرئيس الروسي بوريس يلتسن يعلن حل البرلمان وإجراء انتخابات مبكرة ورئيس البرلمان رسلان حسبولاتوف يدعو إلى إقالة يلتسين ونائب الرئيس الكسندر روتسكوي يعلن نفسه رئيسا.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 1997 - المسلحون في الجزائر يذبحون 53 في قرية قلب الكبير بالمرية. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1999 - 2400 قتيل في إعصار في تايوان.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 2001 - الكونغرس الأميركي يوافق على تخصيص 51 مليار دولار لتشجيع الطيران بعد اعتداءات الحادي عشر من أيلول/سبتمبر.*_
_*21 سبتمبر 2001 - انتخاب أرنولد روتل رئيسا لجمهورية إستونيا. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 2006 - المكوك الفضائي اطلانتيس يختتم مهمة في المدار استمرت 21 يوما وشكلت استئناف بناء المحطة الفضائية الدولية الذي توقف في 2002.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 

_*21 سبتمبر 1792 - إلغاء الملكية وإعلان الجمهورية في فرنسا. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1964 - استقلال مالطا. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1991 - استقلال أرمينيا عن الاتحاد السوفييتي *_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*21 سبتمبر 1842 - عبدالحميد الثاني، خليفة عثماني. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1866 - إيتش جي ويلز، أديب وروائي إنجليزي. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1902 - أنيس فريحة، مؤرخ لبناني. *_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*21 سبتمبر 1911 - أحمد عرابي، قائد وزعيم مصري. *_
_*21 سبتمبر 1972 - انتحار الأديب الفرنسي هنري ديه مونترلان.*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم22سبتمبر*











_*أحداث*_​ 
_*22 سبتمبر 1862 - الرئيس لينكولن يعلن تحرير العبيد في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1911 - إيطاليا تبدأ غزو ليبيا. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1915 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: معركة شامباني الثانية التي كانت العملية الأساسية في هجوم الجنرال جوزف جوفر قائد الجيش الفرنسي وهُزم الفرنسيون في نهايتها في 6 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1934 - 850 ألفا من عمال النسيج الأميركيين يبدأون إضرابا مفتوحا للمطالبة بخفض ساعات العمل من دون خفض الأجور وحق تشكيل نقابات. لم يطل الإضراب أكثر من يوم واحد بسبب تدخل الرئيس فرانكلين روزفلت الذي تمكن من التفاهم مع المضربين.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1944 - بدء معركة الفلبين البحرية. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1946 - الاتحاد السوفياتي يجري تجربة ناجحة لتفجير أول قنبلة نووية.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1947 – تأسيس منظمة الكومنفورم السوفياتية. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1949 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يفجر قنبلته الذرية الأولى. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1952 - انتخاب كميل شمعون رئيسا للبنان. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1955 - بدء بث إعلانات تلفزيونية في بريطانيا بعد صدور قانون يمنع أكثر من 6 دقائق من الإعلانات في الساعة.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1961 - تظاهرة عربية في عكا.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1966 - تحطم المركبة الأميركية سرفيور 2 على سطح القمر.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1968 - انتهاء أعمال نقل معبد رمسيس من أبوسمبل في مصر.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1969 - انعقاد مؤتمر قمة منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي الذي دعا إليه الحسن الثاني ملك المغرب لبحث الآثار المترتبة عن حريق المسجد الأقصى. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1978 - منطقة الجورا تصبح الكانتون الثالث والعشرين في سويسرا.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1980 - اندلاع الحرب بين العراق وايران.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1987 - مصادر عسكرية غربية تؤكد أن 1.2 مليون شخص قتلوا في الحرب العراقية الإيرانية.(كلام صحيح)الله  يرحمهم*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1988 - الرئيس اللبناني أمين الجميل وقبل نهاية ولايته بساعات يعلن تشكيل حكومة عسكرية برئاسة قائد الجيش العماد ميشال عون وذلك بعد فشل مجلس النواب بانتخاب خليفته. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1993- برلمان جنوب أفريقيا يسمح للسود بشغل مناصب في الدولة.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1996 – أول تطبيق في العالم للقانون الذي يسمح بالقتل الرحيم وذلك على المواطن الأسترالي روبرت دانت.:t9::t9:*_
_*22 سبتمبر 1997 - مؤتمر إقليمي للحزب الكوري الشمالي يوصي بتولّي كيم يونغ إيل -ابن الزعيم الراحل كيم إيل سونغ- منصب سكرتير عام الحزب. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1998 - اتفاقان بين روسيا والولايات المتحدة يقضي الأول بخصخصة البرنامج النووي الروسي والثاني بالحد من هجرة العلماء الروس.*_
_*22 سبتمبر 2006 - أكبر تجمع شعبي في تاريخ لبنان بدعوة من حسن نصرالله لدعم المقاومة الإسلامية اللبنانية ضد إسرائيل.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 

_*22 سبتمبر 1960 - استقلال دولة مالي (وعيدها القومي). *_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*22 سبتمبر 1902 – الزعيم الروحي للثورة الإيرانية آية الله الموسوي الخميني. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1917 – العلامة المصري الشيخ محمد الغزالي. *_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*22 سبتمبر 1520 - سليم الأول، سلطان عثماني. *_
_*22 سبتمبر 1972 - الكاتب الفرنسي هنري دي مونترلان (ولد في 1895).*_



​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم23  سبتمبر*



​ 

_*أحداث*_
_*23 سبتمبر 1817 - وقعت كل من أسبانيا و إيطاليا على اتفاقية لتحريم تجارة العبيد. *_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1846 - اكتشاف كوكب نبتون، في المرصد الفلكي لبرلين، بفضل ملاحظات العالم الفلكي الفرنسي أوربان لوفيريي *_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1856 - بدأ العمل في أول خط سكك حديدية بمصر (بين القاهرة و الإسكندرية). *_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1900- قوات من ثماني دول بقيادة بروسيا تسحق تمرد طائفة "البوكسر" التي كانت تريد ان تنهي هيمنة الاوروبيين في الصين.*_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1928 - يوغسلافيا تنسحب من حلف وارسو بقيادة الاتحاد السوفييتي.*_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1937- الحرب الصينية اليابانية: تشكيل "جبهة موحدة" بين الشيوعيين الموالين لماو تسي تونغ والموالين لتشان كاي تشيك ضد اليابان.*_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1945- رئيس الوزراء المصري النقراشي باشا يدعو الى انسحاب القوات البريطانية*_​ 
_*من مصر.*_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1986 - السفير المصري المعين في إسرائيل محمد بسيوني يقدم أوراق اعتماده للرئيس الإسرائيلي حاييم هيرتزوغ. *_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1991- ارمينيا تعلن استقلالها عن الاتحاد السوفياتي، بعد يوم واحد من اذربيجان.*_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1992 - الجمعية العمومية للأمم المتحدة تطرد الإتحاد اليوغسلافي الجديد من عضويتها. *_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1997 - المسلحون في الجزائر يقتلون 280 ويصيبون مئات حول الجزائر العاصمة. *_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 2002- مجلس الامن الدولي يصدر القرار 1435 الذي يطلب من اسرائيل وقف الاجراءات التي اتخذتها في رام الله حيث تطوق ياسر عرقات و250 من رجاله.*_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 2007 - ياسو فوكودا ينتخب رئيساً لللحزب الليبرالي الديمقراطي الياباني ويصبح بذلك رئيساً لوزراء اليابان. *_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_
_*23 سبتمبر 1932 - إعلان توحيد المملكة العربية السعودية في دولة واحدة (العيد القومي). *_​ 
_*مواليد*_
_*23 سبتمبر 1923 - الصحفي المصري محمد حسنين هيكل. *_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1956 - باولو روسي، لاعب كرة إيطالي. *_​ 

_*وفيات*_
_*23 سبتمبر 1939 - العالم النمساوي سيغموند فرويد الذي اعتبر واحدا من أشهر علماء النفس في العالم. *_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1972 - الشاعر والأديب الشيلي بابلو نيرودا. *_​ 
_*23 سبتمبر 1983 - مقتل 111 شخصا في تحطم طائرة تابعة لشركة طيران الخليج في أبو ظبي.*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم24 سبتمبر*

_*

*_​ 
_*أحداث *_​ 

_*1706 - السويد تتخلى عن حكم بولندا. *_​ 

_*1895 - بداية مجاعة البطاطس في ايرلندا (قتل فيها مليون ايرلندي، وهاجر إلى خارج ايرلندا 1.5 مليون). *_​ 

_*1905 - السويد توافق على استقلال النرويج. *_​ 

_*1948 - اجتماع ممثلو المستعمرات البريطانية في افريقيا في لندن. *_​ 

_*1948 - تأسيس شركة هوندا للسيارات. *_​ 

_*1963 - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تصدق على معاهدة مع بريطانيا و الاتحاد السوفيتي للحد من التجارب النووية. :t9::t9:*_​ 

_*1966 - إسرائيل تنشىء نفقا جديدا في المسجد الأقصى. *_​ 

_*1996 - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وروسيا وبريطانيا و فرنسا و الصين يوقعون على معاهدة لوقف التجارب النووية. *_​ 







_*مواليد *_​ 

_*1717 - هوراس والبول، سياسي وأديب إنجليزي. *_​ 

_*1884 - عصمت إينونو، السياسي التركي. *_​ 

_*1905 - هوارد هيوز، رجل أعمال ومخترع ومنتج أفلام. *_​ 

_*1954 - ماركو تارديللي، لاعب كرة قدم إيطالي سابق، ومدرب كرة قدم حالي. *_​ 

_*1978 - مصمم الكمبيوتر المحمول طراز التزامني مياس داؤد. *_​ 






_*وفيات *_​ 

_*2003 - إدوارد سعيد. *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم25 سبتمبر*

_*

*_​ 

_*أحداث*_​

_*25 سبتمبر 1066 - ارولد الثاني ملك إنكلترا يهزم أخاه توستيغ وهارولد هاردرادا ملك النرويج في موقعة جسر ستامفورد. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 1799 - انتصار الفرنسيون على الروس في زيورخ بسويسرا. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 1918 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: اندلاع معركة فاردار التي شاركت فيها القوات الفرنسية والبريطانية والتشيكية والإيطالية والصربية ضد الجيش البلغاري.*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1918 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: بدء آخر هجوم أميركي فرنسي على جبهة ميز-ارغون الفرنسية. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 1920 - الفرنسيون يهزمون بقيادة الجنرال جورو قوات الأمير فيصل ويدخلون دمشق. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 1926 - عقد اتفاقية جنيف لتحرير العبيد. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 1945 - توقيع اتفاق بين الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا حول حرية سوق النفط الدولية.*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1950 - حلف شمال الأطلسي يقرر إشراك ألمانيا الاتحادية في الدفاع عن الغرب.*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1956 - اشتباكات على الحدود بين الأردن وإسرائيل.*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1962 - انقلاب بقيادة قائد الجيش عبدالله السلال في اليمن يعلن قيام الجمهورية.*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1967- اتفاق بين فرنسا وبريطانيا وألمانيا على إنتاج طائرة "الايرباص".*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1991- الأمم المتحدة تفرض حظرا على نقل الأسلحة إلى يوغسلافيا.*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1984 - بدء انسحاب القوات الليبية والفرنسية من تشاد وفق اتفاقية وقّعت بين البلدين. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 1985 - مقتل 3 عملاء للموساد في هجوم مسلح على زورق إسرائيلي في ميناء لارنكا القبرصي*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1987 - قائد قوات الجيش في فيجي العقيد ستيفيني رابوكا يقود انقلابا عسكريا ويستولي على السلطة. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 1997 - خالد مشعل القيادي في حماس يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال من قبل الموساد الإسرائيلي في العاصمة الأردنية عمان. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 1998 - الطيار البريطاني أندي جرين يسجل في صحراء نيفادا بالولايات المتحدة رقما قياسيا في قيادة السيارة: 1142 كم/ساعة. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 2002 - غرق العبارة السنغالية جولا قبالة سواحل غامبيا: 1200 قتيل على الأقل.*_
_*25 سبتمبر 2004 - البرلمان التركي يقر إصلاحا للقانون الجزائي يرفع آخر حاجز امام إصدار المفوضية الأوروبية تقريرا يؤيد بدء مفاوضات لانضمام تركيا إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 

_*25 سبتمبر 1962 - إعلان قيام الجمهورية الجزائرية. *_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*25 سبتمبر 1897 - الأديب والروائي الأميركي وليم فولكنر. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 1950 - سبستياو لازاروني ، مدرب كرة قدم برازيلي.*_​ 
_*وفيات *_​ 

_*25 سبتمبر 1983- وفاة ليوبولد الثالث ملك بلجيكا منذ 1934.*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1917 - وفاة الرسام الانطباعي الفرنسي ادغار ديغا (ولد في 1834).*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1945 - وفاة الموسيقي المجري بيلا بارتوك (ولد في 1881).*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1959 - اغتيال رئيس وزراء سيلان سلومون باندرانيكا. *_
_*25 سبتمبر 1983 - وفاة المغني الفرنسي تينو روسي (ولد في 1907).*_
_*25 سبتمبر 1990 - وفاة الكاتب الايطالي البرتو مورافيا (ولد في 1907).*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم26 سبتمبر*

_*

26 سبتمبر 2008*_​ 








_*أحداث*_​ 

_*26 سبتمبر 1815 - روسيا والنمسا تشكلان ما عرف باسم "الحلف المقدس". *_
_*26 سبتمبر 1918 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: الرئيس الأميركي وودرو ويلسون يرفض التفاوض مع الدول الأوروبية التي لا تقيم نظاما برلمانيا لإنهاء الحرب.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1918 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: القوات البريطانية تهاجم خط هيندنبورغ وتخترقه في نقاط عدة.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1938 - بدء اجتماعات ميونيخ والتي إستمرت حتى 30 سبتمبر وفيها أذعن الزعيمان الإنجليزي تشمبرلين والفرنسي دالادييه لمطالب هتلر وموسوليني. *_
_*26 سبتمبر 1939 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: ألمانيا تحتل وارسو.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1940 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: توقيع حلف بين ألمانيا وإيطاليا واليابان.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1945 - توقيع اتفاق بين الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا حول حرية سوق النفط الدولية.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1947 - وزير المستعمرات البريطاني آرثر كريتش جونز يعلن قرار انتهاء الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين. *_
_*26 سبتمبر 1950- حلف شمال الأطلسي يقرر إشراك ألمانيا الاتحادية في الدفاع عن الغرب.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1955 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تقرر عقد دورة حول الجزائر والوفد الفرنسي ينسحب احتجاجا.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1956 - اشتباكات على الحدود بين الأردن وإسرائيل.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1960 - موسكو تستقبل وفدا من الحكومة الموقتة للجمهورية الجزائرية بمراسم مخصصة للحكومات.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1980 - مجلس الأمن يقرر وقف القتال بين العراق وإيران. *_
_*26 سبتمبر 1981 - الحرب العراقية الإيرانية: القوات الإيرانية تنجح في اختراق القوات العراقية في خوزستان وتفك حصارا مفروضا على عبدان.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1984 - بريطانيا والصين الشعبية تتفقان على إعادة هونغ كونغ للصين عام 1997. *_
_*26 سبتمبر 1991 - الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش الأب يعلن إزالة الصواريخ التكتيكية المتمركزة في أوروبا.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1993 - الانفصاليون في جمهورية أبخازيا يستولون على العاصمة سوخومي التي تحتلها القوات الجورجية منذ 1992.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1996 - حركة طالبان تعدم الرئيس الافغاني السابق محمد نجيب الله.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 1996 - نظام طالبان في أفغانستان يسيطر على أكثر مناطقها. *_
_*26 سبتمبر 1999 - إعادة انتخاب حسني مبارك رئيسا لمصر لولاية مدتها 6 أعوام.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 2002 - انضمام جمهورية تيمور الشرقية الديمقراطية إلى الأمم المتحدة.*_
_*26 سبتمبر 2006- اعتقال 4 ضباط روس بتهمة "التجسس" في جورجيا يسبب أزمة خطيرة بين موسكو وتبيليسي.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 

_*26 سبتمبر 1941 - إعلان استقلال سورية رسميا.*_​ 
_*وفايات*_​ 

_*26 سبتمبر 1944 - وفاة النحات الفرنسي اريستيد مايول (ولد في 1861).*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*26 سبتمبر 1181 - فرانسيسكو دي أسيس، قديس من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. *_
_*26 سبتمبر 1888 - تي إس إليوت، شاعر وأديب إنجليزي. *_
_*26 سبتمبر 1889 - مارتن هيدجر، فيلسوف الوجودية الألماني. *_
_*26 سبتمبر 1897 - البابا بولس السادس، بابا الفاتيكان الأسبق*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 27 سبتمبر*

_*

*_​ 
_*27 سبتمبر 2008*_​ 








_*أحداث*_​ 

_*27 سبتمبر 1822 - عالم المصريات الفرنسي شامبليون يفك رموز الهيروغليفية بدراسته حجر رشيد. *_
_*27 سبتمبر 1825 - أول استخدام للسكة الحديد كوسيلة نقل عام. *_
_*27 سبتمبر 1914 - الروس يحتلون المجر.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1918 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: بدء هجوم للقوات البلجيكية على ايبر، انتهى في 41 تشرين الأول/ أكتوبر.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1922 - القوات التركية بقيادة أتاتورك تحتل سميرنا، وتنحي الملك اليوناني قسطنطين عن عرشه. *_
_*27 سبتمبر 1928 - الولايات المتحدة تعترف بنظام نانجينغ الوطني في الصين بقيادة تشان كاي تشيك.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1939 - استسلام بولندا لألمانيا والاتحاد السوفيتي. *_
_*27 سبتمبر 1941 - نهاية المقاومة الإيطالية في الحبشة. *_
_*27 سبتمبر 1947 - إعلان تأسيس الكومنفورم في وارسو.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1956 - محطة نووية في ماركول (فرنسا) تنتج الكهرباء للمرة الأولى في القارة الأوروبية.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1959 - إعصار في جزيرة هونسوا اليابانية فيؤدي إلى مقتل ما يزيد عن 5000 شخص.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1961 - انقلاب في دمشق ينهي الوحدة مع مصر.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1964- اغتيال الرئيس السوري الأسبق أديب الشيشكلي في منفاه في البرازيل.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1983 - ريتشارد ستالمن يعلن عن مشروع جنو لتطوير نظام تشغيل حر. *_
_*27 سبتمبر 1985 - إعصار جلوريا يسبب 6 مليارات دولار من الخسائر في 12 ولاية أميركية. *_
_*27 سبتمبر 1990 - أحمد بن بلا يعود للجزائر وذلك بعد 9 سنوات في المنفى.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1994 - فرنسا تشارك للمرة الأولى منذ 1966 في اجتماع لوزراء دفاع حلف شمال الأطلسي في إشبيلية.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1995 - توقيع اتفاق "اوسلو 2" في واشنطن حول توسيع نطاق الحكم الذاتي الفلسطيني ليشمل الضفة الغربية.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1996 - طالبان تستولي على العاصمة الأفغانية كابول بعد طرد الرئيس برهان الدين رباني. :t9::t9:*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1997 - محمد البرادعي يتولى رئاسة الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية. *_
_*27 سبتمبر 1941 - الجنرال الفرنسي كاترو يعلن استقلال سورية وسيادتها رسميا. *_
_*27 سبتمبر 1955 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تقرر عقد دورة حول الجزائر والوفد الفرنسي ينسحب احتجاجا.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1960 - موسكو تستقبل وفدا من الحكومة المؤقتة للجمهورية الجزائرية بمراسم مخصصة للحكومات.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1981 - الحرب العراقية الإيرانية: القوات الإيرانية تنجح في اختراق القوات العراقية في خوزستان وتفك حصارا مفروضا على عبدان.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1991 - الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش يعلن إزالة الصواريخ التكتيكية المتمركزة في أوروبا.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1993 - الانفصاليون في جمهورية أبخازيا يستولون على العاصمة سوخومي التي تحتلها القوات الجورجية منذ 1992.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 2000 - اندلاع الانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثانية.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 2002 - انضمام جمهورية تيمور الشرقية الديمقراطية إلى الأمم المتحدة.*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*27 سبتمبر 1934 - ولادة الممثلة الفرنسية بريجيت باردو.*_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*27 سبتمبر 1970 - وفاة جمال عبدالناصر.*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1970 - وفاة الروائي الأميركي جون دوس باسوس (ولد في 1896).*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1987 - وفاة المخرج الأميركي جون هيوستن (ولد في 1906).*_
_*27 سبتمبر 1989 - وفاة الرئيس الفيليبيني المخلوع فرديناند ماركوس. *_
_*27 سبتمبر 1991 - وفاة عازف الجاز الاميركي مايلز ديفيس (ولد في 1926).*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم28 سبتمبر*

_*

*_
_*أحداث*_​ 

_*28 سبتمبر 1911 - إيطاليا تبدأ الحرب ضد الدولة العثمانية للسيطرة على مدينة طرابلس الغرب الليبية.*_
_*28 سبتمبر 1939 – بداية الهجوم الألماني على الدول الإسكندنافية في إطار الحرب العالمية الثانية.*_
_*28 سبتمبر 1956 - محطة نووية في ماركول (فرنسا) تنتج الكهرباء للمرة الأولى في القارة الأوروبية.*_
_*28 سبتمبر 1994 - فرنسا تشارك للمرة الأولى منذ 1966 في اجتماع لوزراء دفاع حلف شمال الأطلسي في إشبيلية.*_
_*28 سبتمبر 1995 - توقيع "اتفاقية طابا" أو ما عرفت باسم "اوسلو 2" في واشنطن حول توسيع نطاق الحكم الذاتي الفلسطيني ليشمل الضفة الغربية.*_
_*28 سبتمبر 2000 - اندلاع انتفاضة الأقصى المباركة التي فجرها الشعب الفلسطيني ضد الاحتلال والإرهاب الإسرائيلي في مناطق الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة بعد قيام الإرهابي أرييل شارون وعشرات الجنود الإسرائيليين بتدنيس الحرم القدسي الشريف.*_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*28 سبتمبر 1964 - اغتيال الرئيس السوري الأسبق أديب الشيشكلي في منفاه في البرازيل.*_
_*28 سبتمبر 1970 - جمال عبدالناصر، الرئيس المصري الأسبق. *_
_*28 سبتمبر 1982 - اغتيال العميد "سعد صايل" رئيس أركان القوات الفلسطينية في كمين نصبه مسلحون شرق لبنان.*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم29 سبتمبر*

_*

*_



_*29*_​ 
_*سبتمبر 2008*_​ 








_*أحداث*_​ 

_*29 سبتمبر 1908 - المؤتمر الدولي لحماية العمل بمدينة لوسيرن بسويسرا يقرر منع العمل الليلي بالنسبة للأطفال الأقل من 14 سنة.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1910 - مانويل كوادرا يصبح رئيسا على باراغواي.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1918 – استسلام بلغاريا للدول التحالف خلال الحرب العامية الأولى.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1923 - بداية الوصاية البريطانية على فلسطين.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1924 - بلوتاركو إيلياس كاليس يصبح رئيساً للمكسيك.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1938 - بداية المفاوضات التي أدت إلى اتفاقيات ميونخ.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1939 - استسلام بولندا أمام الاتحاد السوفياتي وألمانيا النازية.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1955 - سلطان المغرب محمد بن عرفة يتنازل عن العرش لمصلحة محمد بن يوسف.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1956 - حرب الجزائر: جبهة التحرير الوطني تقوم باولى عمليات التفجير في مقاه أوروبية في العاصمة الجزائرية.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1965 - محاولة انقلابية على سوكارنو في إندونيسيا بتواطؤ بين الجيش والشيوعيين اللذين يتبادلان الاتهامات بالوقوف وراءها.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1980 - إسرائيل تعتمد الشيكل عملة بدلا من الجنيه.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1988 - إقلاع المكوك الفضائي ديسكوفري من قاعدة كاب كانافرال بفلوريدا محملة بخمس رجال فضاء لمهمة دامت 4 أيام.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1988 - هيئة تحكيم دولية في جنيف تلزم الكيان الصهيوني بإعادة منطقة طابا المحتلة في سيناء للسيادة المصرية.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1991 - انقلاب عسكري في هايتي أدى إلى خلع الرئيس جان برتران أريستيد.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1992- فوز خوسيه أدواردو سانتوس في أول انتخابات رئاسية ديمقراطية في أنغولا بعد الحرب الأهلية التي استمرت 16 عاما في البلاد.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1993 - مقتل أكثر من 10 آلاف شخص في زلزال غرب الهند. *_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*29 سبتمبر 1985 - وفاة الممثلة الفرنسية سيمون سينيوريه (ولدت في 1921).*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1985 - وفاة عالم الزلازل الألماني شارل ريشتر.*_
_*29 سبتمبر 1955 - وفاة الممثل الأميركي جيمس دين في حادث سير (ولد في 1931).*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*29 سبتمبر 1943 - ليخ فالينسا، أول رئيس لبولندا بعد انهيار الشيوعية، وزعيم نقابة التضامن وحائز على جائزة نوبل للسلام سنة 1983. *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم30 سبتمبر*

*

*​ 
_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 


_*30 سبتمبر 2008*_​ 








_*أحداث*_​ 

_*30 سبتمبر 1846 - قام طبيب الأسنان الأميركي كورتون بأول عملية تخدير في التاريخ.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1868 - الملكة إزابيل الثانية (إسبانيا) تلتجئ إلى فرنسا. *_
_*30 سبتمبر 1895 - الفرنسيون يحتلون أنتاناريف عاصمة مدغشقر. *_
_*30 سبتمبر 1896 - التوقيع على اتفاقية فرنسية ايطالية تتنازل فيها إيطاليا عن مطالبها وأطماعها في تونس.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1928 - تأسيس "لجنة الدفاع عن البراق الشريف" لمجابهة محاولات تهويده من قبل الجماعات اليهودية.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1938 - أزمة إقليم السوديت وضم بوهيميا من طرف الألمان. *_
_*30 سبتمبر 1939 - ألمانيا النازية والاتحاد السوفياتي يوقعان على اتفاقية لاقتسام بولندا.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1940 - وقوع مجزرة بابي يار بأوكرانيا في 29 و30 سبتمبر.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1947 - انضمام باكستان إلى الأمم المتحدة. *_
_*30 سبتمبر 1949 - انتخاب ماو تسي تونغ رئيساً لمؤتمر مجلس الشعب في الصين قبل يوم واحد من إعلان قيام الجمهورية.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1955 - سلطان المغرب محمد بن عرفة يتنازل عن العرش لمصلحة محمد بن يوسف.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1956 - حرب الجزائر: جبهة التحرير الوطني تقوم باولى عمليات التفجير في مقاه أوروبية في العاصمة الجزائرية.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1958 - الاتحاد السوفياتي يستأنف أبحاثه النووية. *_
_*30 سبتمبر 1965 - محاولة انقلابية على الرئيس أحمد سوكارنو في إندونيسيا بتواطؤ بين الجيش والشيوعيين اللذين يتبادلان الاتهامات بالوقوف وراءها.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1980 - إسرائيل تعتمد الشيكل عملة بدلا من الجنيه.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1989 - مدينة الطائف السعودية تشهد بدء اجتماعات النواب اللبنانيين لإقرار وثيقة الإصلاحات الدستورية في لبنان.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1991 - انقلاب عسكري يطيح الرئيس جان بيرتران اريستيد في هايتي.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1992 - خوسي إدواردو دوس سانتوس يصبح رئيسا لجمهورية أنغولا.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1993 - مقتل أكثر من 10 آلاف شخص في زلزال غرب الهند.*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1999 - وقوع حادث نووي بمصنع معالجة اليورانيوم بتوكايمورا. *_
_*30 سبتمبر 1999 - الكاتب الألماني غونتر غراس يتحصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب. *_
_*30 سبتمبر 2005 - صحيفة ييلاندز بوستن الدنماركية تنشر سلسلة من الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية، يصور بعضها نبي الإسلام محمد بن عبدالله على أنه إرهابي. *_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 

_*30 سبتمبر 1966 - استقلال بوتسوانا.*_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*30 سبتمبر 788 - عبدالرحمن الداخل (عبدالرحمن الأول)، مؤسس الدولة الأموية في الأندلس. *_
_*30 سبتمبر 1955 - وفاة الممثل الأميركي جيمس دين في حادث سير (ولد في 1931).*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1985 - وفاة الممثلة الفرنسية سيمون سينيوريه (ولدت في 1921).*_
_*30 سبتمبر 1985 - وفاة عالم الزلازل الألماني شارل ريشتر.*_​ 

_*

*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات حلوة ميرسى على المجهود الكبير ده​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم  1 أكتوبر*

_*

*_​ 

_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 


_*1 أكتوبر 2008*_​ 








_*أحداث*_​ 

_*1 أكتوبر 1891 - افتتاح جامعة ستانفورد في ولاية كاليفورنيا الأميركية. *_
_*1 أكتوبر 1898 - القيصر نيكولاس الثاني يطرد اليهود من كبرى المدن الروسية. *_
_*1 أكتوبر 1913 - بلدية باريس تقرر جمع القمامة من الشوارع بشاحنات.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1927 - توقيع معاهدة عدم اعتداء بين الاتحاد السوفياتي وفارس.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1931 - الحكومة الإسبانية توافق على منح المرأة حق التصويت في الانتخابات.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1936 - الجنرال فرانكو يصبح رئيس الحكومة الوطنية الإسبانية.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1938 - القوات الألمانية تجتاح منطقة السوديت التي يقيم فيها الناطقون باللغة الألمانية في تشيكوسلوفاكيا.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1940 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: القوات الألمانية تغرق السفينة "امبريس اوف بريتن" التي كانت تنقل أطفالا بريطانيين إلى كندا.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1943 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: الحلفاء يدخلون مدينة نابولي المحررة والنازيون ينهبون كنوز روما.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1946 - محكمة نورمبرغ تصدر أحكاما بالإعدام على 12 من زعماء النازيين، وبالسجن المؤبد على 3 آخرين. *_
_*1 أكتوبر 1948- ‬لجنة التحقيق في* ‬النشاطات المعادية للولايات المتحدة تتهم شارلي* ‬شابلن بالتجسس لحساب الاتحاد السوفياتي* ‬خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية*.‬*_
_*1 اكتوبر 1949 - تأسيس جمهورية الصين الشعبية من قبل ماو تسي تونغ وتعين شو إن لاي على رأس الحكومة.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1950 - الحرب الكورية: القوات الكورية الجنوبية تعبر خط العرض 38.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1954 - تبني دستور اتحادي في نيجيريا.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1958 - انضمام تونس والمغرب إلى الجامعة العربية.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1963 - تأميم ممتلكات المستوطنين الفرنسيين في الجزائر.*_
_*1 اكتوبر 1969 - طائرة الكونكورد تحقق سرعة طيران تفوق سرعة الصوت وذلك للمرة الأولى في تاريخ الطيران المدني. *_
_*1 أكتوبر 1970 - تشييع جنازة جمال عبدالناصر. *_
_*1 أكتوبر 1977 - إعلان أميركي-سوفيتي يعترف بالحقوق المشروعة للشعب الفلسطيني، ويطلب من إسرائيل الانسحاب من الأراضي العربية التي احتلتها في 1967.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1977 - حظر النشاطات السياسية في باكستان بعد شهرين من انقلاب عسكري بقيادة الجنرال ضياء الحق الذي أطاح بعلي بوتو.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1977 - إعلان أميركي سوفياتي يدعو إلى تسوية في الشرق الأوسط تتضمن الاعتراف "بالحقوق المشروعة للشعب الفلسطيني" ويطلب من إسرائيل الانسحاب إلى حدود 1967.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1982 - انتخاب هلموت كول مستشارا لألمانيا الاتحادية. *_
_*1 أكتوبر 1985 - غارة إسرائيلية تدمر مقر منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في تونس.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1988 - انتخاب ميخائيل غورباتشيوف رئيسا لمجلس السوفيات الأعلى.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1990 - توقيع اتفاق حدودي بين اليمن وسلطنة عمان بعد مفاوضات استمرت 10 أعوام.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1991 - انقلاب يطيح بالرئيس جان بيرتران اريستيد بعد عام على انتخابه في هايتي.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1991 - مدينة لينينغراد الروسية تستعيد اسمها السابق "سانت بطرسبورغ". *_
_*1 أكتوبر 1988 - انتخاب ميخائيل غورباتشيف رئيسا للاتحاد السوفيتي.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 1996 - الرئيس الأميركي بيل كلينتون يجمع في واشنطن رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات ورئيس الحكومة الإسرائيلية بنيامين نتانياهو والعاهل الأردني الملك حسين لإنقاذ عملية السلام من الانهيار.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 2001 - اعتداء يستهدف البرلمان الهندي ويسفر عن سقوط 38 قتيلا ونيودلهي تتهم باكستان بعدم الوفاء بوعودها بمكافحة الإرهاب.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 2002 - فوز حزب العدالة والتنمية الإسلامي المعتدل في الانتخابات التشريعية في تركيا.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 2003 - الحكومة الإسرائيلية تقرر مواصلة بناء "الجدار" في الضفة الغربية رغم انتقادات الولايات المتحدة وإدانة الجمعية العامة لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 2004 - توقيع اتفاق وقف اطلاق نار ونزع أسلحة بين ميليشيات دلتا النيجر (جنوب) والحكومة النيجيرية لوضع حد للاضطرابات في هذه المنطقة الغنية بالنفط.*_
_*1 أكتوبر 2004 - الحكومة الأسبانية الاشتراكية توافق على مشروع قانون يسمح لمثليي الجنس بالزواج وبتبني أولاد.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 

_*1 أكتوبر 1924 - اليوم العالمي للمسنين. *_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*1 أكتوبر 1924 - جيمي كارتر، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأميركية الأسبق. *_
_*1 أكتوبر 1966 - جورج ويا، لاعب كرة قدم ليبيري. *_
_*1 أكتوبر 1976 - ديانا حداد، مطربة لبنانية.*_​ 

_*

*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> معلومات حلوة ميرسى على المجهود الكبير ده​



_*مرسي  لمرورك

نورتي  السجل التاريخي​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم2 أكتوبر*

_*

*_​ 
_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 


_*2 أكتوبر 2008*_​ 








_*أحداث*_​ 

_*2 أكتوبر 1918 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: النمسا وألمانيا توجهان مذكرتي سلام إلى الولايات المتحدة لإعلان هدنة.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 1934 - 1600 قتيل في اعصار يضرب منطقتي اوساكا وكيوتو في اليابان.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 1935- القوات الإيطالية تجتاح أثيوبيا بأمر من موسوليني.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 1948 - اكتشاف اليورانيوم في الكونغو البلجيكي (الكونغو الديمقراطية).*_
_*2 أكتوبر 1952 - تفجير أول قنبلة نووية أسترالية في أرخبيل مونتيبيللو.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 1954 - ألمانيا الاتحادية (الغربية) تنضم إلى حلف شمال الأطلسي.*_
_*2 أكتوبر1965 - فيدل كاسترو يعلن أن أرنستو تشي غيفارا تخلي عن جنسيته الكوبية ورحل ليقاتل "القوى الامبريالية" خارج كوبا.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 1973 - محاولة لاغتيال محمد رضا بهلوي شاه إيران.*_
_*2 أكتوبر1986 ‬ - راجيف* ‬غاندي* ‬ينجو من محاولة اغتيال قام بها أحد الناشطين السيخ*.‬ *_
_*2 أكتوبر 1987 - تعيين وزير الداخلية التونسي زين العابدين بن علي رئيسا للحكومة.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 1990 - إعادة توحيد المانيا التي قسمت في 1945.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 1994 ‬- اتفاق بين تونس وإسرائيل على فتح مكتب للتمثيل التجاري* ‬لكل منهما لدى الآخر*.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 2001 - حلف شمال الأطلسي يلجأ للمرة الأولى إلى فقرة في ميثاقه تنص على أن الهجوم على أي دولة عضو فيه يعتبر هجوما على الدول الأخرى الأعضاء.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 2003 - كوريا الشمالية تعلن أنها تجاوزت كل العقبات لإنتاج قنبلة نووية.*_
_*2 أكتوبر2003 ‬ - فريق أميركي* ‬للبحث عن أسلحة الدمار الشامل العراقية* ‬ينشر أول تقرير منذ بدء عمله،* ‬يؤكد فيه أنه لم* ‬يعثر على أي* ‬من هذه الأسلحة*.:t9::t9::t9:*_
_*2 أكتوبر 2004- اعتقال زعيم الجهاز السياسي لحركة إيتا الانفصالية الباسكية ميكيل البيزوايريارتي الملقب "انتزا" ورفيقته الزعيمة التاريخية للحركة سوليداد ايباراغيري خينيكسا الملقبة "انبوتو" في فرنسا خلال عملية واسعة النطاق ضد الحركة الانفصالية.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 

_*2 أكتوبر 1932 - استقلال العراق.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 1958 ‬- استقلال* ‬غينيا برئاسة أحمد سيكو توري*.‬ *_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*2 أكتوبر 1869 - الزعيم الهندي ماهاتما غاندي.*_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*2 أكتوبر 2004 - عبدالوهاب مطاوع، صحفي مصري.*_
_*2 أكتوبر 1985 - وفاة الممثل الأميركي روك هدسون (ولد في 1924).*_​ 
_*

*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم3 أكتوبر*

_*

*_​ 


_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 




_*3 أكتوبر 2008*_​ 










_*أحداث*_​ 



_*3 أكتوبر 1866 - معاهدة فيينا تنهي الحرب بين النمسا وإيطاليا. *_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1904 - توقيع معاهدة بين فرنسا وإسبانيا من أجل الحفاظ على استقلال المغرب. *_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1915 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: القوات الفرنسية والبريطانية تقوم بإنزال في سالونيكي (اليونان).*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1918 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: النمسا وألمانيا توجهان مذكرتي سلام إلى الولايات المتحدة لإعلان هدنة.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1918 - فيصل يدخل دمشق على رأس القوات العربية والإنجليزية ويعلن قيام الدولة العربية.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1924 - الشريف حسين يجبر على التنازل عن عرش الحجاز لابنه علي، وينفى إلى قبرص.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1929 - المملكة الصربية-الكرواتية-السلوفيينية تصبح يوغوسلافيا.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1932 - استقلال العراق.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1935 - القوات الايطالية تجتاح أثيوبيا بأمر من موسوليني.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1940 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: ظهور أولى بيانات الديغوليين على جدران في باريس.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1941 - هتلر يعلن انهزام الاتحاد السوفياتي في الحرب.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1942 - ظهور أول صاروخ باليستي ألماني، وألمانيا تطلقه على إنجلترا.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1948 - اكتشاف اليورانيوم في الكونغو البلجيكي (الكونغو الديمقراطية).*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1951 - آخر البريطانيين العاملين في قطاع النفط في إيران يغادر عبدان.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1952 - تفجير أول قنبلة نووية إسترالية في أرخبيل مونتيبيللو.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1958 - ‬الجنرال ديغول* ‬يعلن في* ‬القسنطينة خطة إصلاحات اقتصادية واجتماعية في* ‬الجزائر*.‬*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1965 - فيدل كاسترو يعلن أن ارنستو تشي غيفارا تخلى عن جنسيته الكوبية ورحل ليقاتل "القوى الامبريالية" خارج كوبا.*_​ 

_*3 اكتوبر 1966 - استقلال ليسوتو، (مستعمرة بازوتولاند البريطانية).*_​ 

_*3 اكتوبر 1971 - مركبة الفضاء السوفيتية لونا 19 غير المأهولة تتخذ مدارا حول القمر.*_​ 

_*3 اكتوبر 1977 - اعتقال رئيسة وزراء الهند أنديرا غاندي بتهمة الفساد المالي.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1990 - إعادة توحيد ألمانيا التي قسمت عام 1945.*_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1990 - اتفاقية سوفياتية أميركية لتقليص الأسلحة والمعدات العسكرية (يستثنى من الاتفاقية الأسلحة البيولوجية والكيمائية والنووية) في أوروبا. *_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 2003 - ‬كوريا الشمالية تعلن أنها تجاوزت كل العقبات لانتاج قنبلة نووية*.‬ *_​ 


_*مواليد*_​ 



_*3 أكتوبر 1445 - المؤرخ المصري جلال الدين السيوطي. *_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1973 - ريتشارد إيان كوكس، ممثل كندي. *_​ 

_*3 أكتوبر 1984 - المغنية الأميركية آشلي سمبسون. *_​ 


_*وفايات*_​ 



_*3 أكتوبر 1987 - وفاة الكاتب المسرحي الفرنسي جان انوي (ولد في 1910).*_​ 


_*

*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 4 أكتوبر*

*

*​ 
_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 


_*4 أكتوبر 2008*_​ 








_*أحداث*_​ 

_*4 أكتوبر 1853 - اندلاع حرب القرم. *_
_*4 أكتوبر 1915 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: القوات الألمانية والنمساوية والبلغارية تجتاح صربيا.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1931 - القوات البريطانية تقمع بعنف تمردا للمسلمين في كشمير.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1939 - رغم اعلانها الحياد في الحرب الدائرة في أوروبا، الولايات المتحدة تعتمد قانونا يسمح ببيع أسلحة للدول المتحاربة.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1946 - ‬الرئيس الأميركي* ‬هاري* ‬ترومان* ‬يطلب من بريطانيا السماح من جديد بهجرة اليهود إلى فلسطين*.‬*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1948 - حجب جائزة نوبل للسلام.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1950 - الأمم المتحدة ترفع العقوبات المفروضة على نظام فرانكو في أسبانيا.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1956 - ألف دبابة سوفياتية تجتاح المجر لسحق ثورة بقيادة ايمري ناجي الذي أعلن حياد البلاد وانسحابها من حلف وارسو.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1957 - ‬الاتحاد السوفياتي* ‬يطلق* ‬"سبوتنيك-1" ‬أول قمر اصطناعي* ‬في* ‬العالم*.‬ *_
_*4 أكتوبر 1958 - ‬إعلان دستور الجمهورية الخامسة في* ‬فرنسا الذي* ‬وافق عليه أكثر من 79%* ‬من الفرنسيين في* ‬استفتاء*.‬ *_
_*4 أكتوبر 1962 - إمام اليمن سيف الإسلام (البدر) يؤلف حكومة في صعدة لمقاومة انقلاب السلال. *_
_*4 أكتوبر 1963 - ‬العراق ‬بقيادة عبدالسلام عارف* ‬يعترف رسميا باستقلال الكويت وسيادتها*.‬ *_
_*4 أكتوبر 1965 - البابا بولس السادس يقوم بأول زيارة لحبر أعظم إلى الولايات المتحدة.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1969 - الصين الشعبية تعلن إجراءها تجربتين نوويتين.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1974 - انقلاب يطيح النظام العسكري في اليونان.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1979 - الباسداران يحتلون السفارة الأميركية في إيران للمطالبة باسترداد الشاه الذي يعالج في مستشفى في نيويورك.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1981 - الحكومة الإسرائيلية تقر "مشروع الحكم المدني" الذي ينص على الفصل بين الحكم المدني والحكم العسكري في الضفة الغربية وإبقاء الحكم العسكري في قطاع غزة.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1982 - شركة الطيران الأميركية "بانام" تدشن أطول خط تجاري في العالم بدون توقف طوله 94021 كيلومترا تقوم به طائرات "بوينغ 747".*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1986 - بدء فضيحة إيران غيت بنبأ نشرته صحيفة "الشراع" اللبنانية حول تسليم الولايات المتحدة شحنة من الأسلحة إلى إيران للتوصل للافراج عن الرهائن الأميركيين المحتجزين في لبنان.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1988 - بدء تظاهرات استمرت 5 أيام احتجاجا على غلاء الأسعار ومواجهات مع قوات الأمن في الجزائر: الحصيلة الرسمية 161 قتيلا ومصادر طبية تتحدث عن 500 قتيل.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1990 - البرلمان الألماني يعقد أول اجتماع له منذ توحيد ألمانيا.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1991 - عودة ايميلدا ماركوس أرملة الديكتاتور السابق فرديناند ماركوس إلى الفيليبين بعد 6 أعوام في المنفى. *_
_*4 أكتوبر 1994 - طائرة نقل إسرائيلية تسقط على حي سكني في امستردام بهولندا بحمولتها من المواد الكيماوية التي تدخل في تكوين غاز السارين السام (تقتل 48 وتسبب أضراراً غير محددة). *_
_*4 أكتوبر 1995 - اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي اسحق رابين.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1999 - الحكم على استاذ جامعة الكويت أحمد البغدادي بالسجن شهراً، بتهمة الطعن في ثوابت الشريعة الإسلامية (يعفو عنه أمير الكويت قبل اكتمال مدة سجنه). *_
_*4 أكتوبر 2001 - ‬حلف شمال الأطلسي* ‬يمنح الولايات المتحدة حق استخدام المجالات الجوية ومرافئ الدول الأعضاء فيه ويوافق على نشر سفن للإنذار المبكر في* ‬إطار الحرب على الإرهاب*.‬*_
_*4 أكتوبر 2003 - أزمة دستورية لا سابق لها بين الرئيسة شاندريكا كوماراتونغا ورئيس الحكومة رانيل ويكريميسينغي في سريلانكا تؤدي إلى توقف مفاوضات السلام مع المتمردين التاميل.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 2004 - الجمعية الوطنية تصادق على قانون حول محاكمة قادة سابقين للخمير الحمر في كمبوديا بتهمة ارتكاب مجازر وجرائم في حق الإنسانية.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 

_*4 أكتوبر 1824 - إعلان الجمهورية في المكسيك.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1830 – بلجيكا تعلن استقلالها من هولندا.*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*4 أكتوبر 1289 - لويس العاشر، ملك فرنسي. (وفاة 1316 )*_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*4 أكتوبر 1669 - رامبرانت، رسام هولندي.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1914 - جورجي زيدان، أديب ومؤرخ لبناني.*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1947 - ‬‬ماكس بلانك، عالم فيزياء ألماني وواضع نظرية الكمية وحائز على جائزة نوبل للفيزياء.‬*_
_*4 أكتوبر 1982 - أحمد حسن البكر، رئيس العراق.*_​ 
_*

*_​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع جميل 
ربنا يقويك على الخدمه
مشكووووور



​_​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _موضوع جميل
> ربنا يقويك على الخدمه
> مشكووووور
> 
> ...


_*
انا  الي  بشكرك  على المرور  العطر

نورت الموضوع

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 5 اكتوبر*

_*أحداث*_
_*1582 - بسبب استخدام تقويم جريجوري فإن هذا اليوم غير موجود في هذا العام في كل من إيطاليا، بولندا، البرتغال وإسبانيا. *_
_*1789 - النساء الفرنسيات يقمن بمظاهرة أمام قصر فرساي الملكي للمطالبة بالخبز والغذاء. *_
_*1947 - أول خطاب متلفز للرئيس هاري ترومان يبث من البيت الأبيض. *_
_*1964 – عقد مؤتمر القمة العربي الثاني في مدينة الإسكندرية بمصر. *_
_*1985 - الجندي المصري سليمان خاطر يطلق النار على مجموعة من الإسرائيليين بعد القائهم بالعلم المصري على الأرض. *_
_*1992 – *_
_*4 جنود إسرائيليون يلقون مصرعهم وإصابة 6 آخرون خلال عملية نفذها حزب الله اللبناني في حاصبيا داخل الشريط الحدودي في جنوب لبنان. *_
_*إجراء أول انتخابات برلمانية لمجلس الأمة الكويتي بعد جلاء القوات العراقية. *_
_*2000 - مظاهرات عارمة في مدينة بلغراد تؤدي لاستقالة سلوبودان ميلوسوفيتش في اليوم التالي. *_
_*2003 - أحمد قديروف يتولى رئاسة الشيشان. *_
_*2004 - لجنة الشئون الخارجية في مجلس الشورى الإيراني تصادق على مشروع قانون يرغم الحكومة الإيرانية على استئناف تخصيب اليورانيوم. *_​ 
_*مواليد*_
_*1894 - موشيه شاريت، رئيس وزراء سابق لدولة إسرائيل. *_
_*1952 - واندرلي لكسومبورغو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي سابق ومدرب كرة قدم حالي. *_
_*1957 - بيرني ماك، ممثل كوميدي أمريكي. *_
_*1965 - تيرجي هوغ، حكم كرة قدم نرويجي. *_
_*1971 - سامويل فنسنت، ممثل كندي. *_
_*1975 - كيت وينسليت، ممثلة إنجليزية. *_
_*1986 - حمد العنزي، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي. *_​ 


_*مناسبات وأعياد*_
_*اليوم العالمي للمعلم *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم6 أكتوبر*

_*أحداث*_​ 

_*6 أكتوبر 1787 - مغادرة القائد العثماني حسن باشا الجزائرلي مصر بعد فشله في القضاء على المماليك.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1908- سلطات جزيرة كريت تعلن انفصالها عن الامبراطورية العثمانية وانضمامها إلى اليونان.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1927 - عرض أول فيلم ناطق في أميركا وبداية عصر السينما الناطقة.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1934 - القوات الموالية لماو تسي تونغ تبدأ "مسيرة طويلة" انتهت في 20 تشرين الأول/ أكتوبر 1935 بسيطرة الشيوعيين على شمال الصين.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1939 - الحرب العالمية الثانية: هتلر وستالين يتقاسمان بولندا ويعيدان توزيع السكان فيها.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1945 - الحكومة الفرنسية الموقتة برئاسة الجنرال ديغول تسلم السلطات إلى مجلس تأسيسي بعد الحرب: بداية الجمهورية الرابعة.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1969- البابا بولس السادس يعرض بعد استقباله وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلي أبا أيبان القيام بمساع حميدة "لإعادة سلام عادل ودائم" في الشرق الأوسط.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1973 - عبرت القوات المصرية قناة السويس والقوات السورية خط آلون في الجولان في حرب أكتوبر 1973 وانتصرت على إسرائيل، وتم تحرير شريط ضيق على الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس من أراضي سيناء وجزء من الجولان بعد احتلالها عام 1967.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1975 - تلبية لنداء العاهل المغربي الحسن الثاني، 350 ألف مغربي يبدأون "مسيرة خضراء" إلى الصحراء الغربية "لاستعادة الأقاليم الصحراوية".*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1978- العراق يطرد آية الله الخميني وفرنسا تستقبله.:t9::t9:*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1979- البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني أول حبر أعظم يزور البيت الأبيض.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1983- وضع ولاية البنجاب تحت إدارة الحكومة المركزية دولة بعد اعتداءات خطيرة ارتكبها السيخ ضد قوات الامن والهندوس.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1984 - حركات معادية للفصل العنصري تنظم إضرابا وتظاهرات في جنوب أفريقيا.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1984 - الجنرال أوغستو بينوشيه يعيد العمل بحالة الطوارئ التي رفعت في 1978 بعد تظاهرات ضد الحكومة.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1986- غرق البحارة السوفياتية "يانكي 1" قبالة سواحل برمودا قرب سواحل كارولاينا الشمالية.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1991 - إطفاء آخر بئر للنفط من أصل 237 أضرمت القوات العراقية النار فيها في الكويت.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1996 - الولايات المتحدة ترسل المركبة العلمية "مارس سرفيور" لتصوير سطح المريخ، تحطمت في 18 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر في المحيط الهادئ.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 1996 - اعتماد دستور لسلطنة عمان للمرة الأولى في تاريخها. 6 أكتوبر 2000 - استقالة سلوبودان ميلوسوفيتش. *_
_*6 اكتوبر 2002- اعتداء قبالة سواحل اليمن يستهدف ناقلة النفط الفرنسية ليمبورغ التي تنقل 64 ألف طن من النفط.*_
_*6 أكتوبر 2002 - القضاء الإيراني يصدر حكما بالإعدام على الكاتب الإصلاحي هاشم أغاجاري بتهمة التشكيك في العقائد الإسلامية. *_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*6 أكتوبر 1930 - الرئيس السوري الراحل حافظ الأسد. *_
_*6 أكتوبر 1972 - مارك شوارزر، لاعب كرة قدم أسترالي. *_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*6 أكتوبر 1981 - اغتيال الرئيس المصري الراحل محمد أنور السادات خلال العرض العسكري السنوي الذي تقيمه مصر في هذا اليوم. قام بتنفيذ العملية خالد الإسلامبولي الذي أُعدم في وقت لاحق*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم7 اكتوبر*

_*أحداث*_​ 

_*7 اكتوبر 1906- انتخاب أول مجلس استشاري في فارس.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1915- الحرب العالمية الاولى: ملك اليونان قسطنطين يقيل حكومة اليفتيريوس فينيسيلوس الذي وافق على احتلال الحلفاء لسالونيكا.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1918 – سقوط مدينة بيروت التي كانت تحت سيطرة العثمانيين في أيدي الحلفاء، أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1938- مرسوم في المانيا يلزم اليهود بتسليم جوازات سفرهم الى السلطات خلال 14 يوما.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1940- الحرب العالمية الثانية: القوات الالمانية تحتل رومانيا.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1943- رئيس الحكومة اللبنانية رياض الصلح يصدر "بيان الاستقلال".*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1945- اليابان تقرر ان الشينتوية لم تعد ديانة الدولة*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1949 - أعلن رسميا عن ميلاد جمهورية ألمانيا الديموقراطية في القسم الشرقي من ألمانيا. *_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1950- الصين تحتل هضبة التيبت التي اعلنت ضمها في 23 ايار/مايو 1951.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1951 - إقرار الدستور الليبي من قبل "الجمعية الوطنية الليبية" بمدينة بنغازي وانشاء المملكة الليبية المتحدة تحت تاج الملك محمد ادريس المهدي ‏السنوسي. *_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1951- حكومة النحاس باشا في مصر تعلن إلغاء المعاهدة المصرية البريطانية ل1936 واتفاقية 1899 الخاصتين بالحكم المصري البريطاني للسودان.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1956- غولدا مائير تعلن ان اسرائيل مستعدة للاقتصاص من مهاجميها بنفسها بسبب عجز الامم المتحدة.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1959- الرئيس العراقي عبد الكريم قاسم يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال من قبل مجموعة من بين اعضائها صدام حسين.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1970 - تم إجلاء 30،000 ألف مستوطن إيطالي فاشيستي عن ليبيا بعد قيام الثورة التي قادها معمر القذافي في 1 سبتمبر عام 1969 وكان هؤلاء قد تم توطينهم فيها بعد غزو إيطاليا الفاشيستية لها في 11 أكتوبر 1911. *_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1992- توقيع اتفاق بين الولايات المتحدة والمكسيك وكندا يسمح باقامة أكبر منطقة للتبادل الحر في العالم.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1994- أزمة جديدة في الخليج بعد تحركات للقوات العراقية على الحدود مع الكويت.*_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 2003 - انتخاب الممثل الاميركي ارنولد شوارزنيغر حاكما لولاية كاليفورنيا.*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*7 اكتوبر 1900 - وزير الأمن والقوات الخاصة الالمانية هينريك هيملر *_​ 
_*7 اكتوبر 1952 - فلاديمير بوتين ، رئيس فدرالية روسيا*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم8 اكتوبر*

_*أحداث *_​ 

_*8 اكتوبر 1912 - حرب البلقان الاولى عندما اعلنت جمهورية الجبل الاسود الحرب ضد تركيا. *_
_*8 اكتوبر 1939 - ألمانيا تحتل بولندا في الحرب العالمية الثانية. *_
_*8 اكتوبر 1952- سلطان المغرب يرفض مشروعا فرنسيا للاصلاحات.*_
_*8 اكتوبر 1953- ازمة بين ايطاليا ويوغوسلافيا بعد قرار أميركي بريطاني باعادة منطقة ترييستي إلى روما.*_
_*8 اكتوبر 1962 - الجزائر تنظم إلى الامم المتحدة. *_
_*8 اكتوبر 1963- اندلاع حرب الرمال بين الجزائر والمغرب.*_
_*8 اكتوبر 1966- الاتحاد السوفياتي يطرد كل الطلاب الصينيين بسبب نزاع حدودي بين موسكو وبكين.*_
_*8 اكتوبر 1980- توقيع اتفاق للصداقة والتعاون بين سوريا والاتحاد السوفياتي مدته عشرين عاما.*_
_*8 اكتوبر 1993 - رفع العقوبات المفروضة على جنوب إفريقيا. *_
_*8 اكتوبر 1996- البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني يخضع لعملية جراحية ناجحة لاستئصال الزائدة الدودية. *_
_*8 اكتوبر 2001 - الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش يعلن عن تأسيس وزارة الداخلية الأميركية. *_
_*8 اكتوبر 2003- اتفاق بين فيتنام والولايات المتحدة على استئناف الرحلات الجوية بينهما. *_
_*8 اكتوبر 2004 - انفجار فندق هيلتون في جزيرة سيناء يودي بحياة 28 قتيلاً، و 100 جريح و 30 مفقوداً. وأصابع الاتهام تشير إلى منظمة القاعدة.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد *_​ 

_*8 اكتوبر 1991 - كرواتيا وسلوفينيا تعلنان عن إستقلالهما.*_

_*مواليد *_​ 

_*8 اكتوبر 1941 - جيسي جاكسون، سياسي. *_
_*8 اكتوبر 1947 - عبدالعزيز الرنتيسي، أحد قياديي حركة حماس. *_​ 
_*وفيات *_​ 

_*8 اكتوبر 2007 - سالم صباح السالم الصباح، وزير الدفاع الكويتي الأسبق*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم9 اكتوبر*

_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 


_*9 اكتوبر 2008*_​ 








_*أحداث *_​ 
_*9 اكتوبر 1801- توقيع معاهدة بين فرنسا والدولة العثمانية أعيدت مصر بمقتضاها إلى الحكم العثماني بعد جلاء الفرنسيين عنها. *_
_*9 اكتوبر 1932- الاتحاد السوفييتي: ازاحة كامينيف وزينوفيف من موقعيهما القياديين في الحزب الشيوعي في إطار حملة ستالين لتصفية معارضيه. *_
_*9 اكتوبر 1953- أزمة بين ايطاليا ويوغوسلافيا بعد قرار أميركي بريطاني باعادة منطقة ترييستي إلى روما. *_
_*9 اكتوبر 1973 - مجموعة فدائية فلسطينية تنسف خط أنابيب النفط الواصل بين إيلات وعسقلان في فلسطين المحتلة عام 1948. *_
_*9 اكتوبر 1980 -توقيع اتفاق للصداقة والتعاون بين سوريا والاتحاد السوفييتي مدته عشرون عاما. *_
_*9 اكتوبر 1998 -هيئة التحكيم الدولية بشأن النزاع اليمني الاريتري تصدر قرارا أكدت فيه باجماع اعضائها حق الجمهورية اليمنية في السيادة على جزر أرخبيل حنيش. *_
_*9 اكتوبر 2003 -اتفاق بين فيتنام والولايات المتحدة على استئناف الرحلات الجوية بينهما. *_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد *_
_*9 اكتوبر- اليوم العالمي للبريد. *_
_*9 اكتوبر 1962 - اوغندا تستقل وتصبح جمهورية. *_​ 
_*مواليد *_​ 
_*9 اكتوبر 1906 -سيد قطب، أحد قيادات الاخوان المسلمين بمصر. *_
_*9 اكتوبر 1940 - المغني جون لينون. *_​ 
_*وفيات *_​ 
_*9 اكتوبر 1934 – الشاعر التونسي ابو القاسم الشابي. *_
_*9 اكتوبر 1967 - الثائر الأرجنتيني تشي جيفارا. *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 




 *10 اكتوبر *​ 





_*أحداث*_
_*10 اكتوبر 732 - معركة بلاط الشهداء التي وقعت قرب العاصمة الفرنسية باريس. *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1799 - وصول نابليون بونابرت إلى فرنسا عائداً من مصر .*_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1870 - إعلان ضم روما للمملكة الإيطالية . *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1920 -حدوث معركة الجهراء بين الكويتيين و الإخوان في الجهراء*_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1933 - عصبة الأمم تنشىء مفوضية عليا للاجئين مهمتها الاهتمام بمشاكل الالمان الذين فروا من بلدهم بسبب قمع النظام النازي.*_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1944 - 800 من الأطفال الغجر أُبيدوا في معسكر اعتقال إشويتز النازي. *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1950 - أزمة سياسية في مصر بعد الكشف عن تورط عدد كبير من الشخصيات المهمة في شراء أسلحة وذخائر فاسدة للجيش المصري خلال حرب 1948. *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1951 - تظاهرات معادية ضد الوجود البريطاني في مصر بعدما اعتمد البرلمان بالإجماع اقتراحاً لرئيس الوزراء نحاس باشا بإلغاء معاهدة التحالف بين مصر وبريطانيا (1936) من جانب واحد. *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1965 - انتخابات تشريعية في تركيا: حزب العدالة يفوز بأغلبية مقاعد البرلمان وسليمان ديميريل يتولى رئاسة الحكومة. *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1976 - طالب أميركي في نيويورك يؤكد انه قادر على صنع قنبلة نووية تعادل قوتها تلك التي القيت على هيروشيما، في غرفته لقاء الفي دولار وعلماء أميركيون يؤكدون صحة اقواله.*_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1980 - زلزال عنيف يضرب مدينة الاصنام في الجزائر: 17 الف قتيل.. *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1987 - فيجي تصبح جمهورية. *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1988 - افتتاح مبنى الأوبرا المصرية الجديدة بالجزيرة . *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 2001 - الجنرال برويز مشرف يتولى رئاسة باكستان. *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 2003 - منح جائزة نوبل للسلام للمحامية الايرانية شيرين عبادي، أول امرأة مسلمة تحصل على هذه الجائزة. *_​ 

_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1470 - سليم الأول، الخليفة العثماني التاسع. (توفي 1520 م). *_​ 
_*10 اكتوبر 1970 - استقلال فيجي. *_​ 

_*مواليد*_
_*10 اكتوبر 1964 - أيمن نور، رئيس حزب الغد المصري.*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 11 اكتوبر*

_*اليوم هو11/10/2008*_
_*والأحداث التالية حصلت يوم 11 / 10 (أكتوبر)*_
_************_​ 

_*1416 - تنصيب السلطان المملوكي طومان باي سلطاناً على مصر خلفاً للسلطان قانصوه الغوري الذي قتل في معركة مرج دابق ضد العثمانيين. *_
_*1910 - الرئيس الأمريكي تيودور روزفلت يصبح أول رئيس في العالم يطير بالطائرة وذلك لمدة أربع دقائق في طائرة من صنع الأخوان رايت في ولاية ميسوري. *_
_*1963 - الأمم المتحدة تدين سياسة القمع في جنوب أفريقيا. *_
_*1977 - اغتيال المقدم إبراهيم الحمدي رئيس اليمن الشمالي. *_
_*1986 - لقاء القمة الثاني بين الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريجان والزعيم السوفيتي ميخائيل جورباتشوف في ريكيافيك. *_
_*1991 – تفكيك جهاز الإستخبارات السوفياتي الكي جي بي. *_
_*2008_استئناف الدراسة (المملة) في السعودية *_​ 
_*مواليد*_
_*1904 - أنور وجدي، ممثل مصري. *_
_*1965 - سمير عبد الفضيل، فنان تشكيلي مصري وأستاذ بكلية الفنون الجميلة. *_
_*1929 - كمال الطويل، ملحن مصري. *_
_*1942 - أميتاب باتشان، ممثل هندي. *_
_*1961 - عمرو دياب، مغني مصري. *_
_*1970 - شين تي يونغ، لاعب كرة قدم كوري جنوبي سابق، ومدرب كرة قدم حالي. *_
_*1980 - توموكازو سُغيتا، ممثل أداء صوتي ياباني. *_​ 



_*وفيات*_
_*1896 - وفاة الكاتب والصحفي عبد الله النديم*_
_*1977 - إبراهيم الحمدي، رئيس اليمن الشمالي. *_
_*2004 - كريستوفر ريف، ممثل*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم12 اكتوبر*

_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 











_*أحداث*_​ 

_*12 اكتوبر 1492 - اكتشاف كريستوفر كولمبس لأميركا.*_
_*12 اكتوبر 1960 - الزعيم السوفييتي نيكيتا خروتشيف يهدد أوروبا والولايات المتحدة الأميركية بفردة حذاء خلعها من رجله وقرع بها المنصة مرات عدة وهو يلقي كلمة له في الأمم المتحدة احتج فيها على محاولات التجسس الأميركي على بلاده. *_
_*12 اكتوبر 1978 - بدء مفاوضات السلام بين مصر والكيان الصهيوني برعاية الولايات المتحدة في واشنطن.*_
_*12 اكتوبر 1982 - مصر والسودان توقعان “ميثاق تكامل” بين “شعبي النيل” بهدف وحدة بينهما.*_
_*12 اكتوبر 1984 - الجيش الجمهوري الايرلندي يتبنى محاولة اغتيال نجت منها رئيسة الوزراء البريطانية مارغريت تاتشر في برايتون (انجلترا).*_
_*12 اكتوبر 1999 - انقلاب عسكري بقيادة برويز مشرف يطيح برئيس الوزراء نواز شريف*_
_*12 اكتوبر 2000 - هجوم يستهدف المدمّرة الأميركية "كول" قبالة الشواطيء اليمنية. *_
_*12 اكتوبر 2002 - تفجير ناديان ليليان في مدينة "بالي" الأندونيسية. *_
_*12 اكتوبر 2003 -الافتتاح الرسمي للمبنى الدائم لكلية طب وايل كورنيل في قطر*_
_*وفيات*_
_*12 اكتوبر 1977 - اغتيال المقدم إبراهيم الحمدي رئيس اليمن الشمالي . *_​ 
_*12 اكتوبر 1990 - اغتيال رئيس مجلس الشعب المصري رفعت المحجوب. *_
_*12 اكتوبر 2005 - انتحار وزير الداخلية السوري غازي كنعان في مكتبة. *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 32 اكتوبر*

_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 


_*13 أكتوبر 2008*_​ 








_*أحداث*_​ 

_*13 اكتوبر1907ـ الفرنسي بول كورنو ينجح في الإقلاع لمدة ثوان وعلى ارتفاع 30 سنتمترا عن سطح الأرض بمروحية صنعها بنفسه*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر1915ـ إعلان هايتي محمية أميركية.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر1918ـ الحرب العالمية الأولى: الحلفاء يحتلون اسطنبول.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر1925ـ افتتاح أول معرض جماعي للرسامين السرياليين في باريس.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر 1943- الحرب العالمية الثانية: ايطاليا تعلن الحرب على المانيا.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر1945ـ أحمد سوكارنو يتولى رئاسة أندونيسيا.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر1954ـ جمال عبد الناصر يتولى الرئاسة في مصر.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر 1960- عودة ثلاثة فئران احياء بعد رحلة بصاروخ اميركي "اطلس". *_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر1970ـ 300 ألف قتيل في إعصار في شرق باكستان.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر1974ـ ياسرعرفات يلقي أول خطاب في الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر1982ـ الرئيس الأميركي رونالد ريغان يرفع منع نقل تكنولوجيا ومعدات الغاز والبترول للاتحاد السوفياتي.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر1985ـ عشرون ألف قتيل في انفجار بركان نيفادا ديل رويز الذي كان يعتقد انه خامد في كولومبيا.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر 1988 - فوز الأديب المصري نجيب محفوظ بجائزة نوبل.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر1997ـ العراق يطرد كل الأميركيين العاملين في إطار اللجنة الخاصة للأمم المتحدة لإزلة أسلحة الدمار الشامل العراقية ويمنعهم من المشاركة في عمليات التفتيش.*_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر 2003 افتتاح جامعة تكساس إى أند إم في قطر.*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*13 اكتوبر 1925 - مارغريت ثاتشر، رئيسة ورزاء بريطانيا السابقة. *_​ 
_*13 اكتوبر 1943 - سيغفيرد كيرستشين، حكم كرة قدم ألماني سابق.*_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 

_*13 اكتوبر1903ـ وفاة الرسام الفرنسي كاميل بيسارو (ولد في 1830).*_​


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكرة حلوة اوى وجديدة جدا"
رينا يعينك لتكتبلنا ديما" فى مثل هذا اليوم
ششششككككرررراااااااا"""""""""""""​*


----------



## amjad-ri (16 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *فكرة حلوة اوى وجديدة جدا"
> رينا يعينك لتكتبلنا ديما" فى مثل هذا اليوم
> ششششككككرررراااااااا"""""""""""""​*



*شكرا لمرورك
نورتي الموضوع  وانشاء الله  ساكمل  كتاباتي  لـــ  الموضوع


سلام ونعمة المسيح معك *


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 14 أكتوبر*

_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 




*14 أكتوبر *​ 





_*أحداث*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1907- توقيع معاهدة بين قيصر روسيا وإمبراطور اليابان ينهي الحرب الروسية اليابانية .*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1927-اكتشاف أول حقل نفط في كركوك بالعراق .*_

_*14 اكتوبر 1931-النواب اليساريون يتبنون قانونا ينظم العلاقات بين الكنيسة والدولة بعد انسحاب مؤيدي الكنيسة في البرلمان الاسباني.*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1933-المانيا تنسحب من عصبة الامم.*_

_*14 اكتوبر 1937-الحكومة البريطانية ترسم الحدود بين سوريا وفلسطين.*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1951-السالفادور توقع على ميثاق دول منظمة أميركا الوسطى .*_

_*14 اكتوبر 1957-انعقاد اول مؤتمر عالمي للاحزاب الشيوعية في العالم.*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1961-الحرب العالمية الاولى:انتهاء معركة ايسونزو التاسعة بين ايطاليا والنمسا. *_

_*14 اكتوبر 1962-بداية أزمة الصواريخ الروسية على الأراضي الكوبية. *_
_*14 اكتوبر 1963-إبرام معاهدة لتعيين الحدود بين الكويت والعراق . *_

_*14 اكتوبر 1964–منح جائزة نوبل للسلام للقس الأميركي الأسود مارثن لوثر كينغ . *_
_*14 اكتوبر 1964-إقالة نيكيتا خروتشوف من منصب أمين عام للحزب الشيوعي و استبداله بليونيد بريجينيف .*_

_*14 اكتوبر 1975-اتفاق بين المغرب واسبانيا وموريتانيا حول الصحراء الغربية تعارضه الجزائر *_
_*14 اكتوبر 1978-طرد الخميني من العراق.*_

_*14 اكتوبر 1981-حسني مبارك يتولى الرئاسة في مصر.*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1990-ميخائيل غورباتشوف يمنح جائزة نوبل للسلام وهي أول مرة تمنح لزعيم شيوعي .*_

_*14 اكتوبر 1991-الامير سيهانوك يعود الى كمبوديا بعد 13 عاما في المنفى.*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1991-السلطات القضائية الاميركية والبريطانية تتهم رسميا عميلين للاستخبارات *_
_*الليبية بالضلوع في اعتداء لوكربي (1988).*_


_*14 اكتوبر 1994-منح جائزة نوبل للسلام الى الزعيم الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات ورئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي اسحق رابين ووزير الخارجية شيمون بيريز.*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1994-18 دولة في حوض المحيط الهادىء تشكل نصف التجارة العالمية ومن بينها*_
_*الصين واليابان والولايات المتحدة تقرر تحرير التجارة في المنطقة في 2020.*_

_*14 اكتوبر 1997-أية الله حسين منتظري يدين احتكار المحافظين السلطة في ايران والتدخل*_
_*السياسي لمرشد الجمهورية الاسلامية آية الله علي خامنئي.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1958- إعلان جمهورية مدغشقر.*_​ 
_*مواليد*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1906 - حسن البنا مؤسس حركة الاخوان المسلمين. *_
_*14 اكتوبر 1927 - الممثل الإنجليزي روجر مور. *_
_*14 اكتوبر 1938 - الإمبراطورة فرح ديبا حرم شاه إيران. *_


_*14 اكتوبر 1954 - العالم النووي الإسرائيلي مردخاي فعنونو. *_​ 
_*وفيات*_
_*14 اكتوبر 1095 - المعتمد بن عباد، أمير اشبيلية في عهد ملوك الطوائف. *_


_*14 اكتوبر 1944- انتحار الماريشال ايرفين رومل الذي ثبت تورطه في محاولة اغتيال هتلر.*_
_*14 أكتوبر 1946_ وفاة الموسيقي الاسباني مانويل دو فايا (ولد في 1876).*_

_*14 اكتوبر 1967- وفاة الكاتب الفرنسي مارسيل آيميه (ولد في 1902).*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 15 اكتوبر*

_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 


_*15 اكتوبر*_ ​ 







_*أحداث *_​ 
_*15 اكتوبر 1950 – بداية دخول القوات الصينية للأراضي الكورية. *_
_*15 اكتوبر 1955 – تأسيس اتحاد الإذاعات العربية.*_​ 

_*15 اكتوبر 1958- تونس تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع الجمهورية العربية المتحدة (الوحدة المصرية السورية) بعد اتهامها بالتدخل في الشؤون الداخلية.*_​ 
_*15 اكتوبر 1962 - بداية أزمة الصواريخ الكوبية بين الاتحاد السوفييتي والولايات المتحدة. كتم العالم أنفاسه بسبب هذه الازمة لمدة 13 يوم. *_​ 
_*15 اكتوبر 1963- فرنسا تنسحب من قاعدة بنزرت التونسية.*_
_*15 اكتوبر 1963- انسحاب مستشار ألمانيا كونراد اديناور منذ انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية من الحياة السياسية وذلك في سن السابعة والثمانين.*_​ 
_*15 اكتوبر 1964 – تفجير أول قنبلة ذرية صينية. *_
_*15 اكتوبر 1969- ملايين الأميركيين يشاركون في طبرة مدن الولايات المتحدة في تظاهرات ضد حرب فيتنام.*_​ 
_*15 اكتوبر 1970- أنور السادات يتولى الرئاسة في مصر.*_
_*15 اكتوبر 1987- انقلاب يحمل بليز كومباوري إلى السلطة في بوركينا فاسو.*_​ 
_*15 اكتوبر 1989- سلطات جنوب أفريقيا تفرج عن والتر سيزولو احد قادة المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي. *_
_*15 اكتوبر 1990 - ميخائيل غورباتشوف يحصل على جائزة نوبل لتقليله من حدة الحرب الباردة. *_​ 
_*15 اكتوبر 1998- انتخاب قائد الجيش اللبناني العماد اميل لحود رئيسا للجمهورية اللبنانية. *_
_*15 اكتوبر 2002- استفتاء جديد في العراق يسمح بتمديد الولاية الرئاسية لصدام حسين سبعة اعوام بموافقة 100% من الناخبين.:t9::t9::t9::t9:*_​ 
_*15 اكتوبر 2003- الصين ترسل إلى الفضاء يانغ ليوي لتصبح الدولة الثالثة التي تطلق رحلة مأهولة إلى الفضاء بعد الاتحاد السوفياتي السابق والولايات المتحدة.*_
_*15 اكتوبر 2003- فوز الهام علييف نجل حيدر علييف في الانتخابات الرئاسية في اذربيجان.*_​ 
_*مواليد *_​ 
_*15 اكتوبر 1915 - إسحاق شامير رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي. *_​ 
_*وفيات *_​ 
_*15 اكتوبر 1959- وفاة الممثل الأميركي ايرول فلين (ولد في 1909).*_
_*15 اكتوبر 1969 – عبد الرشيد شرماركي رئيس الصومال. *_​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 16 أكتوبر*

_*16 أكتوبر*_ ​ 





_*أحداث*_​ 

_*1900- اتفاق بين المانيا وبريطانيا على فتح ضفاف نهر يانغتسي ومياهه في الصين للملاحة أمام كل الدول.*_
_*1902- استخدام بصمات الاصابع لتسوية دعوى قضائية للمرة الاولى في فرنسا.*_​ 
_*1916- الاميركية مارغريت سانغر التي سجنت شهراً بسبب توزيعها وثائق حول تحديد النسل تفتح في حي بروكلن الشعبي في نيويورك مركزا حول وسائل منع الحمل.*_
_*1925- اتفاقية لوكارنو تكرس بنود اتفاقية فرساي التي انهت الحرب العالمية الاولى.*_​ 
_*1936- تأميم شركات الصناعات الجوية في فرنسا.*_
_*1941- الحرب العالمية الثانية: القوات الالمانية تحتل اوديسا على البحر الاسود وسكان موسكو يبدأون الفرار خوفا من دخول الجيش الالماني.*_​ 
_*1942 - اربعون الف قتيل في اعصار مدم*_
_*ر في بومباي.*_
_*1945 - انشاء منظمة الاغذية والزراعة (الفاو).*_​ 
_*1946 - انتحار قائد سلاح الجو الالماني هرمان غورينغ قبل تنفيذ حكم الاعدام الذي صدر عليه ضده في محاكمات نورمبرغ.*_
_*1939 - انتهاء الحرب الاهلية في اليونان التي اندلعت في 1944 وأدت الى مقتل 15 الف من جنود القوات الحكومية و44 الفا من المتمردين الشيوعيين.*_​ 
_*1950- الحرب الكورية: وصول طلائع قوات "المتطوعين" الصينية الى الشمال.*_​ 
_*1952 - ايران تقطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع بريطانيا بعد فشل المفاوضات حول الامتيازات النفطية.*_
_*1956 - حرب الجزائر: السلطات الفرنسية تعترض السفينة المصرية "آتوس 2" التي كانت تنقل أسلحة الى جبهة التحرير الوطني الجزائرية.*_
_*1964 - الصين تفجر اول قنبلة نووية.*_
_*1981 - النظام العسكري الذي يرئسه كنعان ايفرين يحظر كل الاحزاب السياسية في تركيا.*_
_*2003 - الامم المتحدة تتبني قرارا يسمح بانشاء قوة دولية في العراق لكنه يبقي السيطرة شبه الكاملة للولايات المتحدة.*_​ 
_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 

_*اليوم العالمي للتغذية.*_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 

_*16 أكتوبر 1870 - أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي. *_
_*16 أكتوبر 1886 - ديفيد بن غوريون. أول رئيس وزراء إسرائيلي.*_​ 
_*وفيا*__*ت*_​ 
_*16 أكتوبر 1793 - الملكة ماري انطوانيت. *_​ 



_*16 أكتوبر 1981- وفاة وزير الدفاع الاسرائيلي السابق موشي دايان*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم 17 أكتوبر*

_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​ 











_*أحداث*_​ 
_*17 أكتوبر 1906-العالم الالماني ارتور كورن ينجح في ارسال صورة ببرقية لاسلكية لولي العهد الالماني من على بعد 1800 كيلومتر.*_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 1912- اندلاع حرب البلقان الاولى.*_
_*17 اكتوبر 1929- نادر شاه يعتلي عرش افغانستان.*_​ 
_*17 أكتوبر 1941-الحرب العالمية الثانية: هيديكي توجو يتولى رئاسة الحكومة في اليابان.*_
_*17 أكتوبر 1956- تدشين اكبر محطة نووية في العالم في كالدر هول (بريطانيا).*_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 1967- وفاة آخر اباطرة الصين بوي في بكين حيث كان يعمل موظفا في الارشيف في مؤسسة صغيرة.*_
_*17 اكتوبر 1970- اعلان حالة الطوارىء في كندا بسبب تهديدات جبهة تحرير كيبيك المعارضة للاتحاد الفدرالي.*_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 1973- حرب تشرين: اوبك تقرر خفض مبيعاتها من النفط تدريجيا حتى تنهي اسرائيل احتلال الاراضي العربية.*_
_*17 اكتوبر 1989- 83 قتيلا في زلزال في سان فرانسيسكو.*_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 1991- دول حلف شمال الاطلسي تقرر خفض ترسانتها النووية التكتيكية بنسبة ثمانين بالمئة.*_
_*17 اكتوبر 1991- اعادة العلاقات الدبلوماسية المقطوعة منذ 1967 بين اسرائيل والاتحاد السوفياتي.*_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 2003- استقالة الرئيس البوليفي غونزالو سانشيز دي لوزادا في مواجهة تعبئة شعبية ضد تصدير الغاز الى تشيلي.*_​ 

_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 1918 – قيام جمهورية يوغسلافيا رسمياً بالبلقان. *_​ 
_*مواليد*_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 1972- مغني البوب العالمي التركي تاركان.*_​ 
_*وفيات*_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 1978 – الدكتور عبد الحليم محمود شيخ من شيوخ الأزهر.*_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 1984 - وفاة عميد المسرح العربي يوسف وهبي، 84 سنة . *_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 1985 - وفاة عبد المنعم الرفاعي رئيس وزراء الأردن الأسبق.*_​ 
_*17 اكتوبر 2001 - مقتل وزير السياحة الإسرائيلي رحبعام زئيفي*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم17 اكتوبر*


_*حدث في مثل هذا اليوم *_​












_*أحداث*_​
_*17 أكتوبر 1906-العالم الالماني ارتور كورن ينجح في ارسال صورة ببرقية لاسلكية لولي العهد الالماني من على بعد 1800 كيلومتر.*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1912- اندلاع حرب البلقان الاولى.*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1929- نادر شاه يعتلي عرش افغانستان.*_​
_*17 أكتوبر 1941-الحرب العالمية الثانية: هيديكي توجو يتولى رئاسة الحكومة في اليابان.*_​
_*17 أكتوبر 1956- تدشين اكبر محطة نووية في العالم في كالدر هول (بريطانيا).*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1967- وفاة آخر اباطرة الصين بوي في بكين حيث كان يعمل موظفا في الارشيف في مؤسسة صغيرة.*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1970- اعلان حالة الطوارىء في كندا بسبب تهديدات جبهة تحرير كيبيك المعارضة للاتحاد الفدرالي.*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1973- حرب تشرين: اوبك تقرر خفض مبيعاتها من النفط تدريجيا حتى تنهي اسرائيل احتلال الاراضي العربية.*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1989- 83 قتيلا في زلزال في سان فرانسيسكو.*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1991- دول حلف شمال الاطلسي تقرر خفض ترسانتها النووية التكتيكية بنسبة ثمانين بالمئة.*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1991- اعادة العلاقات الدبلوماسية المقطوعة منذ 1967 بين اسرائيل والاتحاد السوفياتي.*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 2003- استقالة الرئيس البوليفي غونزالو سانشيز دي لوزادا في مواجهة تعبئة شعبية ضد تصدير الغاز الى تشيلي.*_​

_*مناسبات وأعياد*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1918 – قيام جمهورية يوغسلافيا رسمياً بالبلقان. *_​
 
_*مواليد*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1972- مغني البوب العالمي التركي تاركان.*_​

_*وفيات*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1978 – الدكتور عبد الحليم محمود شيخ من شيوخ الأزهر.*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1984 - وفاة عميد المسرح العربي يوسف وهبي، 84 سنة . *_​
_*17 اكتوبر 1985 - وفاة عبد المنعم الرفاعي رئيس وزراء الأردن الأسبق.*_​
_*17 اكتوبر 2001 - مقتل وزير السياحة الإسرائيلي رحبعام زئيفي.*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: حدث في مثل هذا اليوم18 اكتوبر*

_*

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم
أحداث​
18 اكتوبر 1907 – تأسيس المحكمة الدولية تحت اسم اتفاقية لاهاي لحل النزاعات الدولية سلميًا.​
18 اكتوبر 1920- مليون من عمال المناجم البريطانيين يضربون للمطالبة بزيادة في الاجور تبلغ 2 شيلينغ.​
18 اكتوبر 1934- سحق تمرد في اقليم استورياس في اسبانيا التي تشهد حركات تمرد انفصالية منذ اعلان الجمهورية.​
18 اكتوبر 1944 - الاتحاد السوفييتي يغزو تشيكوسلوفاكيا.​
18 اكتوبر 1951- القوات البريطانية تحتل مدينة الاسماعيلية في مصر.​
18 اكتوبر1951- استخدام مفاعل نووي لتوليد الطاقة للمرة الاولى في بريطانيا.​
18 اكتوبر 1954- اتفاق بين مصر وبريطانيا على اخلاء القواعد العسكرية البريطانية في منطقة السويس.​
18 اكتوبر 1955- الجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية تمنح الثقة للحكومة على اساس اتباع سياسة حازمة في الجزائر.​
18 اكتوبر 1965- حظر الحزب الشيوعي في اندونيسيا.​
18 اكتوبر 1970 – استقالة الرئيس السوري نور الدين الأتاسي.​
18 اكتوبر 1970- اغتيال الزعيم السابق لجبهة التحرير الوطني الجزائرية كريم بلقاسم في فرنكفورت.​
18 اكتوبر1977- انور السادات يقوم بزيارة استغرقت 44 ساعة لاسرائيل.​
18 اكتوبر1978- زوجة شاه ايران فرح ديبا تزور العتبات المقدسة في النجف وكربلاء حيث تلقى استقبالا حارا.​
18 اكتوبر 1979- آية الله الخميني يأمر بوقف عمليات الاعدام التي شملت 650 شخصا منذ انتصار الثورة الاسلامية في شباط/فبراير.​
18 اكتوبر 1982- فيدل كاسترو يفرج عن الكاتب ارماندو فالاداريس المسجون منذ 22 عاما.​
18 اكتوبر 1984- اتفاق ينهي النزاعات الحدودية بين تشيلي والارجنتين بعد وساطة بابوية.​
18 اكتوبر 1989- استقالة رئيس المانيا الديموقراطية ايريش هونيكر بعد حكم دام 18 عاما.​
18 اكتوبر 1991- توقيع اتفاق ينهي الحرب الدائرة منذ 21 عاما في كمبوديا بين الأمير نورودوم سيهانوك والامم المتحدة و18 دولة ضامنة للاتفاق.​
18 اكتوبر2002- غرق ناقلة النفط "بريستيج" المحملة ب77 الف طن من الفيول قبالة سواحلغاليسيا في اسبانيا يودي الى تلوث مئات الكيلومترات من السواحل.​
18 اكتوبر 2003- القوة الدولية للمساعدة على احلال الامن في افغانستان تقرر توسيع مهامهاخارج كابول.​
مواليد​
18 اكتوبر 1939 - لي هارفي أوسولد المتهم في اغتيال الرئيس الأميركي جون كينيدي​
18 اكتوبر 1965 - سليمان طوني فرنجية، سياسي لبناني وحفيد الرئيس اللبناني سليمان فرنجية. ​
*_

​_*
[*]وفيات
[*]18 اكتوبر 1931 – توماس إديسون ، مخترع أميركي . ( ولد 1847 )​[*]18 اكتوبر 1966- وفاة خبيرة التجميل الفرنسية اليزابيت اردن.​[*]18 اكتوبر 1982- وفاة رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي السابق بيار منديس فرانس.​​​*​_​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

حدث في مثل هذا اليوم​
19 أكتوبر 2008​
أحداث​
​

​
19 أكتوبر 1781 – هزيمة البريطانيين أمام الأميركيين بقيادة جورج واشنطن في معركة يورك تاون.​
19 اكتوبر 1812 – تراجع نابليون بونابرت عن موسكو بعدما تعذر عليه احتلالها.​
19 اكتوبر 1938 - القوات البريطانية تحتل مدينة القدس الشريف بقيادة الجنرال اللنبي.​
19 اكتوبر 1954 – توقيع جمال عبد الناصر على اتفاقية الجلاء البريطاني عن مصر خلال 20 شهر.​
19 اكتوبر 1955 - اتفاق بين مصر والأردن وسورية على توحيد قياداتها العسكرية.​
19 اكتوبر 1987 - الحرب العراقية الايرانية: البحرية الامريكية تدمر منصتين حولتهما ايران لقاعدتين عسكريتين في الخليج.​
19 اكتوبر 1991 - استئناف العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين بريطانيا والأرجنتين التي قطعت بعد حرب الفوكلاند في 1982.​
19 اكتوبر 1993 - انتخاب بنازير بوتو رئيسة للحكومة الباكستانية بعد ثلاثة أعوام من اقصائها عن السلطة.​
19 اكتوبر 2004 - مجلس الأمن يحثّ سورية على سحب قواته (14 ألف جندي) من لبنان. 
​
وفيات​
​
19 اكتوبر 1976 - اغتيال المسؤول الأمني الفلسطيني علي حسن سلامة الذي اتهمه الكيان الصهيوني بتدبير عملية ميونيخ ضد رياضييها، وذلك بانفجار سيارة ملغومة في بيروت.​
19 اكتوبر 1986 - وفاة رئيس موزمبيق سامورا ماشيل في حادث تحطم طائرته.​
​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_*
حدث في مثل هذا اليوم
أحداث
20 اكتوبر 1798- اندلاع ثورة القاهرة الأولى ضد الحملة الفرنسية على مصر.
20 اكتوبر 1827- وقوع معركة نافارين البحرية بين الأسطول المصري بقيادة إبراهيم باشا مدعمة بالأسطول العثماني، والأسطول الجزائري من جهة و أساطيل الحلفاء ( بريطانيا ، فرنسا و روسيا ) من جهة أخرى.
20 اكتوبر 1919- الكونغرس الاميركي يتبنى قانونا يحظر "كل المشروبات المسكرة في الولايات المتحدة".
20 اكتوبر 1931- البرلمان الاسباني يتهم الملك الفونسو الثالث عشر بالخيانة العظمى وانتهاك الدستور
20 اكتوبر1940- الحرب العالمية الثانية: تأسيس منظمة المقاومة ضد الالمان "فرنساالحرية".
20 اكتوبر1940- الحرب العالمية الثانية: رومانيا تنضم الى دول المحور.
20 اكتوبر1941- الحرب العالمية الثانية: القوات الالمانية تحتل مدينة روستوف السوفياتيةالتي استعادها الجيش الاحمر بعد سبعة ايام.
20 اكتوبر 1952- اندلاع تمرد الماو ماو في كينيا.
20 اكتوبر1964- المجمع المسكوني الكاثوليكي يتخذ قرارا يبرىء اليهود من دم المسيح.
20 اكتوبر 1969- الولايات المتحدة تفرض حظرا على تصدير كل المنتجات الى كوبا باستثناء الادوية.
20 اكتوبر 1974- 66% من السويسريين يرفضون في استفتاء مبادرة تؤدي الى طرد 500 الف اجنبي خلال ثلاث سنوات.
20 اكتوبر 1977- وقوع انقلاب عسكري بتايلاند أطاح بالحكومة المدنية هناك .
20 اكتوبر1979- اصوليون متطرفون يقتحمون الحرم المكي ويحتجزون حجاجا رهائن.
20 اكتوبر 1980- اليونان تنضم من جديد الى حلف شمال الاطلسي.
20 اكتوبر 1981- الاتحاد السوفياتي يعترف بمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ممثلا شرعيا وحيداللفلسطينيين.
20 اكتوبر 1989- الكاتب الإسباني، كاميلو خوسي سيلا يحوز جائزة نوبل للأدب.
20 اكتوبر1989- الامم المتحدة تتبنى اتفاقية حقوق الطفل.
20 اكتوبر 1995- اتفاق بين فرنسا وبريطانيا والولايات المتحدة يمنع التجارب النووية في جنوب المحيط الهادىء.
20 اكتوبر 2003- اتهام المغني الاميركي مايكل جاكسون بارتكاب اعتداء جنسي ضد قاصر.
مواليد
20 اكتوبر 1915 – الشيخ عبد الرحمن بيصار، شيخ من شيوخ الأزهر.
20 اكتوبر 1966 - ابومصعب الزرقاوي. زعيم منظمة انصار الاسلام وممثل تنظيم القاعدة في العراق.
*_

​_*
[*]وفيات
[*]20 اكتوبر 732 - وفاة عبد الرحمن الغافقي ، قائد عربي مسلم وحاكم من حكام الأندلس .
[*]20 اكتوبر1900- وفاة الروائي والشاعر البريطاني اوسكار وايلد (ولد في 1854).
[*]20 اكتوبر1910- وفاة الروائي الروسي ليو تولستوي (ولد في 1828).
[*]20 اكتوبر 1975- وفاة الرئيس الاسباني فرانشيسكو فرانكو الذي يحكم البلاد منذ 1939.
[*]20 اكتوبر1978- وفاة الرسام الايطالي السريالي جورجيو دي كيريكو(ولد في 1888).*_


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_*
حدث في مثل هذا اليوم
أحداث

*_

_*
[*]21 اكتوبر 1798 - ثورة القاهرة الأولى على الحملة الفرنسية.*_
_*
[*]21 اكتوبر 1879 - عرض أديسون المصباح الكهربائي لأول مرة في عرض خاص.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1914 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: تعيين أنور باشا وزيرا للحرب في تركيا.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1918 - الحرب العالمية الأولى: ألمانيا توقف حرب الغواصات.
[*]21 اكتوبر1948 -الحرب العربية الاسرائيلية: اسرائيل تحتل النقب.
[*]21 اكتوبر1951 -انضمام تركيا واليونان الى حلف شمال الاطلسي.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1952 – أول اجتماع لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي بجدة والذي جمع وزراء إعلام الدول الإسلامية.
[*]21 اكتوبر1962 -ازمة الصواريخ الكوبية: الحكومة الاميركية تفرض حصارا على الجزيرة لمنع تدفق الاسلحة السوفياتية اليها.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1964 - ثورة شعبية عارمة في السودان تغير على اثرها نظام الحكم العسكرى آنذاك بقيادة عبود.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1967 - إغراق المدمرة الإسرائيلية "إيلات" على يد البحرية المصرية.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1974 - خلال زيارة إلى لبنان، وزير الخارجية الفرنسي سوفانيار يعقد أول اجتماع بين مسؤول أوروبي غربي وياسر عرفات.
[*]21 اكتوبر1975 -المحطة الفضائية السوفياتية تحط على سطح فينوس وترسل صورا لسطح الكوكب.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1978 -كارول فويتيلا يصبح الحبر الاعظم باسم يوحنا بولس الثاني.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1979 - استقالة وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي موشي ديان احتجاجا على سياسة رئيس الحكومة مناحيم بيغن في مصادرة الأراضي المحتلة.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1989 -توقيع اتفاق الطائف للتفاهم الوطني في لبنان.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1990 - لبنان: اغتيال رئيس حزب الوطنيين الأحرار داني شمعون وزوجته واثنين من أطفاله.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1994 - الولايات المتحدة وكوريا الشمالية توقعان اتفاقا في جنيف ينص على استخدام الطاقة النووية لكوريا الشمالية لأغراض مدنية حصرا.
[*]21 اكتوبر 2003 - ايران توافق بعد اشهر من المفاوضات على توقيع البروتوكول الاضافي لمعاهدة عدم انتشار الاسلحة النووية وتعليق نشاطات تخصيب اليورانيوم.*_
_*
[*]مواليد
[*]21 اكتوبر 1949 - بنيامين نتنياهو، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل الأسبق. *_
_*
[*]وفيات
[*]21 اكتوبر 1422 - شارل السادس، ملك فرنسا.
[*]21 اكتوبر1906 - وفاة الرسام الفرنسي بول سيزان (ولد في1839).
[*]21 اكتوبر 1984 - فرنسوا تروفو، مخرج فرنسي.
[*]21 اكتوبر 1987 -وفاة الممثل الفرنسي لينو فنتورا (ولد في 1919).*_


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_*
حدث في مثل هذا اليوم   
 
 
 
22 اكتوبر 2008
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

أحداث    
 

 22 اكتوبر1797 - أول محاولة ناجحة للقفز بالمظلة قام بها أندري جاك غارنوران مستعينا بمنطاد هوائي. 

22 اكتوبر 1859 – دخول إسبانيا إلى المغرب. 

22 اكتوبر 1873 - عقد تحالف بين إمبراطوريات ألمانيا وروسيا والإمبراطورية النمساوية المجرية. 

22 اكتوبر 1953 - منح فرنسا الاستقلال لدولة لاوس. 

22 اكتوبر 1956 - اجتماع سري في "سافر" بفرنسا بين رؤساء حكومات بريطانيا "أنتوني أيدن" وفرنسا "غي موليه" والكيان الصهيوني "ديفيد بن غوريون" لإعداد العدوان الثلاثي على مصر.  

22 اكتوبر 1956 - تونس والمغرب يسحبان سفيريهما من فرنسا بعد قيام السلطات الفرنسية باعتراض طائرة تقل قادة جبهة التحرير الوطني الجزائرية واعتقالهم.

22 اكتوبر 1962 - خطاب الرئيس الأميركي جون كينيدي يعلن فيه فرض حصار بحري وجوي على كوبا. 

22 اكتوبر 1973 - صدور قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم "338" القاضي بوقف إطلاق النار في "حرب اكتوبر" وإجراء تسوية سلمية للأزمة في المنطقة بناء على القرار الدولي "242".

22 اكتوبر 1989 - توقيع "اتفاق الطائف" للتفاهم الوطني في لبنان.

22 اكتوبر 1989 - رئيس الحكومة الفرنسية ليونيل جوسبان يأمر بإعادة فتاتين مسلمتين إلى المدرسة بعد طردهما بسبب ارتدائهما الحجاب.

22 اكتوبر 1995 - الرئيس الجزائري اليمين زروال يلغي لقاء مع الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك في مقر الامم المتحدة بسبب انتقادات حادة في فرنسا لهذا اللقاء.

22 أكتوبر 2007م-  الحرائق تهدد مناطق بكاليفورنيا بينها منتجع ماليبو الشهير، حيث أجبرت حرائق الغابات في ولاية كاليفورنيا الأميركية الآلاف من سكان جنوب الولاية على الفرار بعدما تسببت في مقتل شخص وإصابة 14 آخرين.


مواليد  
 

22 اكتوبر 1905 - كارل جانسكي ، فيزيائي و مهندس راديو أميركي. 

22 اكتوبر 1913 - باو داي إمبراطور فييتنام
*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_*
حدث في مثل هذا اليوم   
 
 
 
23 أكتوبر 2008
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
أحداث  

23 اكتوبر1867- الدولة العثمانية تصدر إعلاناً خاصاً لتنظيم عمل الصحافة "أول قانون عثماني صدر عام 1865".
23 اكتوبر1911- بداية الغزو الإيطالي لليبيا. 
23 اكتوبر 1942– اندلاع أول مواجهات "معركة العلمين"، والتي دامت إلى 3 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 1942. 
23 اكتوبر 1954- توقيع اتفاق بين بريطانيا وفرنسا يعترف بالسيادة الكاملة لألمانيا الاتحادية.
23 اكتوبر 1969 - بدء انسحاب القوات الأميركية من فيتنام.
23 اكتوبر 1978- انتخاب يوحنا بولس الثاني أول بابا غير إيطالي في الفاتيكان. 
23 اكتوبر 1982– تفجير مقر القوات الفرنسية التابعة للقوات المتعددة الجنسيات جنوب لبنان من طرف المقاومة اللبنانية، أدت إلى مقتل 56 شخص. 
23 اكتوبر 1983- عمليتا تفجير بفارق دقائق ضد مقري مشاة البحرية الأميركية والمظليين الفرنسيين في بيروت يوقع 241 قتيلا بين الأميركيين و58 من الفرنسيين.
23 اكتوبر 1997- توقيع اتفاق "واي بلانتيشن" بين منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية والكيان الصهيوني، وينص على انسحاب عسكري لقوات الاحتلال من 13 % من الضفة الغربية.

23 اكتوبر 2002- مجموعة شيشانية تحتجز رهائن في أحد مسارح موسكو في عملية انتهت بعد ثلاثة أيام بمقتل 129 رهينة والخاطفين خلال هجوم للقوات الروسية.
23 اكتوبر 2005- إعصار "ويلما" يضرب السواحل الغربية لولاية فلوريدا الأميركية. 

مناسبات وأعياد  

23 اكتوبر- يوم الروماتيزم العالمي.
وفيات  

23 اكتوبر 1932- الشاعر أحمد شوقي.
*_


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا اسف لتاخري

دمتم تحت حماية  المسيح​*


----------



## zama (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الحقيقة موضوع متميز جدا 
ولكن لى رجا ء عند اخى العضو كاتب الموضوع انه 
يحاول التنظيم اكثر من ذلك
اقصد ان ياتى بكل حدث ويتبعه تاريخ اليوم والشهر والسنه.
وياتى بالحدث الذى يناسب تاريخه تاريخ اليوم الذى نحن فيه.
ولا يصح ابدا ذكر احداث تمثل يوم 31 اغسطس قبل احداث 27 اغسطس كما يوجد ذلك فى الصفحة الثانية من الموضوع....
اخى الحبيب انا لا انتقد عملك .
عملك اكثر من رائع ولكن مراعاة مثل هذه الامور تزيد من جاذبية العمل وتدعم اوجه الاستفادة عند القرائ...
شكرا لك .........


----------



## amjad-ri (3 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة موضوع متميز جدا
> ولكن لى رجا ء عند اخى العضو كاتب الموضوع انه
> يحاول التنظيم اكثر من ذلك
> اقصد ان ياتى بكل حدث ويتبعه تاريخ اليوم والشهر والسنه.
> ...


_*
وتستمر المسيرة

لهاذا السبب

على كان

شكرا لمرورك

نورت الموضوع  سلام ونعمة المسيح معك*_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

_الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو_


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا امجد على الموضوع الجميل والمعلومات الاجمل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 نوفمبر 2008)

_*شكرا لكم

وانشاء المسيح ساكمل

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (2 يناير 2009)

_*24 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 



940م 

- تولّى "المتقي أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن المقتدر" خلافة الدولة العباسية، وهو الخليفة الحادي والعشرون في سلسلة خلفاء الدولة العباسية، وكانت فترة خلافته مليئة بالصراعات والفتن، فلم تدم فترة حكمه سوى أربع سنوات. 


1420 

- بابا الفاتيكان يمنع تحويل الأطفال اليهود إلى المسيحية دون قبول والديهم. 


1777

- اكتشاف جزيرة كيريتيماتي (جزيرة كريسماس) من قبل المسكتشف جيمس كوك. 


1800

- محاولة إغتيال نابليون بونابرت. 


1814 

- توقيع معاهدة «جنت» التي انهت حرب 1812 بين انجلترا وأمريكا 


1851

- احتراق مكتبة الكونغرس. 


1871

- تقديم العرض الأول لأوبرا عايدة في القاهرة. 


1922 

- راديو هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "بي بي سي" يبدأ بث نشرات الأخبار يوميا. 


1924

- البانيا تصبح جمهورية. 


1929

- محاولة إغتيال الرئيس الأرجنتيني هيبوليتو يريغوين. 


1939

- البابا بيوس الثاني عشر يوجه عشية عيد الميلاد نداء من اجل السلام في العالم وذلك بفترة الحرب العالمية الثانية. 


1941

- القوات الإنجليزية والحليفة تحتل مدينة بنغازي في ليبيا. 


1943

- تعيين الجنرال دوايت أيزنهاور قائداً للقوات الأمريكية العاملة في أوروبا ضد الجيش الألماني. 


1946

- تأسيس الجمهورية الرابعة في فرنسا. 


1948

- إنشاء أول منزل يستخدم بالكامل الطاقة الشمسية في الولايات المتحدة. 


1951 

- إعلان ليبيا أنها أصبحت دولة ملكية مستقلة بعد رحلة طويلة في الكفاح ضد المستعمر الإيطالي الذي ارتكب أفظع الجرائم الإنسانية بحق الشعب الليبي، وقد جلس على العرش الملك إدريس السنوسي الذي يعد أول ملوك ليبيا وآخرهم 


1951

- الملك إدريس السنوسي يعلن استقلال ليبيا ويطلق عليها المملكة الليبية المتحدة. 


1954 

- استقلال لاوس. 


1964 

- وفاة الشاعر العراقي بدر شاكر السياب عن 44 عاما. 


1967

- الصين تجري تجربة نووية ناجحة. 


1968 

- وفاة المؤرخ والكاتب السوري ساطع الحصري 


1985 

- وفاة فرحات عباس الذي كان رئيس الحكومة الجزائرية المؤقتة التي شكلت في المنفى في 1958 وأول رئيس حكومة للجزائر بعد الاستقلال. 


1968

- طاقم ابولو 8 يدخل إلى مدار حول القمر وبالتالي يسجل أول محاولة في تاريخ الإنسان، دار الطاقم 10 مدارات حول القمر وبثها التلفزيون بصور مباشرة واصبحت من أشهر برامج عشية عيد الميلاد و من أكثر البرامج مشاهدة في تاريخ التلفزيون. 


1974

- إعصار تريسي يدمر داروين باستراليا. 


1978

- تظاهرات عنيفة جدا ضد الأمريكيين في طهران. 


1979

- الإتحاد السوفييتي يغزو أفغانستان لدعم الحكومة الماركسيه في البلاد. 


1979

- إطلاق أول صاروخ اريان الاوروبي. 


1983

- خاطفوا الصائغين الرومانيين الثريين أنّا وجورجيو بولغاري يفرجون عنهم مقابل فدية بلغت 51 مليون فرنك فرنسي. 


1989

- بداية الحرب الأهلية في ليبيريا. 


1997 

- محكمة فرنسية تحكم على كارلوس بالسجن مدى الحياة.


1997

- المسلحون في الجزائر يذبحون 59 في قريتي تباريت وبابنام قرب الجزائر العاصمة. 


1999

- المسلحون في الجزائر يقتلون 26 على مداخل العاصمة. 


1999

- باكستانيون يختطفون طائرة مدنية هندية بين كاتمندو و نيودلهي ويوجهونها إلى قندهار بأفغانستان، ثم يفتدون ركابها وملاحيها بثلاثة نشطين كشميريين. 


2002

- افتتاح مترو نيودلهي. 


2004

- منتخب قطر لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس الخليج 2004 في دولة قطر. 



*_​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 يناير 2009)




----------



## amjad-ri (18 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك يا مورا

شاهدي حدث في مثل هذا اليوم

بحلته الجديدة

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## God _ servant (9 فبراير 2009)

معلومات جميييله وترتيب جمييل للموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## amjad-ri (17 فبراير 2009)

*بعد اذنكم

ساقوم بغلق الموضوع

و ساعاود تجديده بطريقة اجمل

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2009)

*يُفك من التثبيت حتى يعود مجددا
شكرا كتير ليك اخى على مجهودك*


----------

